# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  زوجي مو مقتنع فيني...ساعدوني

## عيون سيف

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله 


خواتي ساعدوني ,, انا كملت بس شهر و ايام و زوجي يقولي انه مب مقتنع فيني و ما يباني 
و ان انا عندي نفس الروتين و ما اغير ابدا شي ..وان انا مب ع ذوقه مع ان الكل يشهد باخلاقي و جمالي بس جسمي اخترب و صار فيه ترهل من الريجيم .. و الحين اسوي رياضه ..




شوه اسوي 



ساعدوني

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## الدبه

يعني هو الي 100% سليم ..ماظني الله يهديه

----------


## عيون سيف

:Frown: 

شوه الحل وياه ... قالي اختار يا اعيش حياه نكد يا ك لواحد منا في درب

----------


## اذكروا الله

@@

بعده ما يعرفج عدل

----------


## وردة صفرة

الله المستعان

----------


## حزون الدهماني

*الله يهديه لج ان شاء الله...و يسخره لج..

انتو توكم معاريس..و بعدكم ما فهمتو بعض عدل..

شاركي في نادي عسب يرد جسمج مشدود..و الله يوفق ان شاء الله*..

----------


## همس الهموم

اممم 
ليش هو شو الي مب عايبنه بالضبط ، 
تقدرين تحاولين تغيرين من عمرج 
ودايما حاولي تجذبينه بتصرفاتج الحلوة و كشختج الحلوة ، 
ما يصير الحين يقول مب مقتنع ليش ماعرف انه مب مقتنع حزة النظرة الشرعية ولا الملجة ، 
انتي لا تتضايجين بالعكس حاولي تكسبينه و الا ما يقتنع فيج ، و حطي في بالج مافي وحده احسن عن الثانية 
اهتمي بعمرج و بس ،

----------


## عيون سيف

اممممممم 

الحين شووه اسوي و الله يا خواتي محتايه ارتااح 

اريد اعيش حالي كم حال الباقي 

يقولي انا مب مقتنع فيج ابدا ما اباااااج 

قالي لازم تغيرين اسلوبج تحسسيني بالحياه الزوجه دخيلكن ساعدني

----------


## همس الهموم

اممم 
ليش هو شو الي مب عايبنه بالضبط ، 
تقدرين تحاولين تغيرين من عمرج 
ودايما حاولي تجذبينه بتصرفاتج الحلوة و كشختج الحلوة ، 
ما يصير الحين يقول مب مقتنع ليش ماعرف انه مب مقتنع حزة النظرة الشرعية ولا الملجة ، 
انتي لا تتضايجين بالعكس حاولي تكسبينه و الا ما يقتنع فيج ، و حطي في بالج مافي وحده احسن عن الثانية 
اهتمي بعمرج و بس ،

----------


## أبنةأمنة

الله يعينج........

اصبري........

والجئي للدعاء والقيام وكثرة الاستغفاااااااااار......

----------


## Girlish

خلج وااثقة في عمرج أختي و ماارسي حياتج بأفضل صوورة ،، الريال ما يقول جي الا انه فيه هوو عيب يبا يغطيه و يعق اللوم عليج انتي ،، 

انتبهي لعمرج و البسيه شووية و لا تفكرين في وضعه .. فكري بنفسج .. بصحتج .. بشخصيتج .. عشاانج انتي مب عشاانه هو .. 

مااعتقد حد ضربه على ايده في البداية و قاله عررس .. بنات الناس و الله مب لعبة في ايديييهم هالرياييل ،، 

خلــج قوية أختي و لا تسمحين له او لغيره يشككونج في عمرج .. اكيد اذا في شي ايجابي يباج تكتسبينه ليش لأ .. مافيها شي و دووم في مجال الواحد يطور نفسه للأحسن .. بس عاااد اذا حط ع الفااضي و تشكيك في عمرج .. لا ،،

الله يعييينج أختي ويسرلج أموورج

----------


## *مخآوية شمآ*

قوليله مب مشكله بنعيش في نكد وجربي تعدلين من الحال ومع الايام الله بيسخره لج .. شهر يالله تكون تعرفتوا ع بعض بنسبة 10 بالميه كيف يحكم انج ماتناسبينه ؟!!!!

----------


## **حبك محلل**

الغلا لا تسمعين كلام البنات ولو ردي بيكون جارح أدري إنه زوجج وتعلقتي فيه وحبيتيه بس للأسف الله مو كاتب بينكم عشرة البلا مو في جسمج ولا في شكلج البلا في ريلج إنه ما يباج ومو مقتنع فيج سأليه شو بالضيط مو عايبنه وليش يقول خالكلام من حقج تعرفين السبب وإذا ما حصل هذر تركيه وهذا قرار في صالحج ياما شفت قصص مثل قصتج وكل حرمه يلست عند ريلها بالأخير تزوج عليها يعني تجربة خسرانه ومادام يتوعد لج من ألحين بالنكد الريال مو ناوي خير ولا تذلين عمرج له الله يهديج ويطمن بالج

----------


## *مخآوية شمآ*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=656226 شوفي هالرابط يمكن ينفعج

----------


## g6eewh

اعتقد في اماكن معينة اتخلي الجسم المترهل يرد مشدود مثل في ال سي سي اللي في ابتاون يسوون مساجات و رياضات حق الشد .. و احسن شي لا اتخلينه يحس انج مب واثقة من نفسج .. امدحي شكلج و جسمج جدامه بس بطريقة عفوية ^^ 

و عليج بالدعاء و الاستغفار

----------


## (توته)

العشرة الطيبة اهم من كل شيء... بيتأكد من هالشي باجر.. الله يسامحه ويهديه والله يعينج ياختيه

----------


## غزالةبغداد

اختي اذا هو من الحين يتكلم عن جسمج ويقول مترهل ,, عيل عقب ماتربين وتيبين له عيال شو يقول؟
كل البنات يصيدهم ترهل اذا مو الحين عقب الولادة ,, وبعدين وينة ايام الملجة ماكان يشوفج ويشوف جسمج ؟
اسمحيلي اختي العذر اقبح من الذنب يعني هذا مب عذر انة الوحدة جسمها مترهل تقوم تتطلق ,, لان مستحيل في ريال مافيه عيب ولا حتى البنت ,, الكمال لله ,, انا اتوقع ريلج فيه شي او انه مجبور ع هالزواجة 
لان الريال ع فكرة يفصفص البنت من فوق لين تحت فالنظرة الشرعية وفالملجة وعقب وعقب ,, طبعا كل هاي قبل الزواج وصدقيني لو ماعجبة شي بيقولج ومابيخش عنج شي ,, بس هو ليش سكت لين عقب الزواج ؟
وممكن اختي بدون احراج اعرف انت شو كنتي متينة ونحفتي وصادج ترهل ولا من شو بالضبط ووين الترهل عساس اقدر اساعدج ؟ راسليني ع الخاص ^^

----------


## سيده طموحه

الله يهديه لج ان شاء الله...و يسخره لج..

----------


## ريم الريف

الله يهديه ان شاء الله بس انا ابا اعرف هو كان مغصوب من الاول وانتي اختيار اهله ولا اختياره هو ؟؟؟ 

وعليج بالاستغفارواطلبي من الله ان يهديه ..

----------


## أحلى زعل

القهر انج حاطه النك بإسمه،،، والله ماعندج سالفة،، آسفة اختي بس والله مقهورة منه،،، إذا هاي بدايتها الله يستر شو بيسويبج عقب... ويالس يتعذرلج بجسمج وصدقيني هو مب مقتنع بزواجه منج لو شو سويتي إن شالله لو كنتي ملكة جمال،، وأقص ايدي إذا مب في قلبه حد ثاني وأهله يمكن غاصبينه عليج............ بعدين لو ما يحبج المفروض يحترمج ويحترم مشاعرج ما يفر الرمسة بهالطريقة انتي تراج انسانة،،، عالعموم اختي مثل ما قالت اختي (حبك محلل) اسأليه شو الأسباب اللي تخليه مب مقتنع فيج ولا يخرط عليج بسبب جسمج أكيد فيه شي ثاني،،، وأمشي عالكلام الصح اللي هو (كرامتج أهم من حبج وقلبج) لأنج إذا تميتي اممشية حياتج بهالطريقة راح تخسرين كل شي،، عمرج، نفسيتج، جسمج، صحتج، ويمكن عيالج إذا الله رزقج منه... يعني يااا انه يمشي حياته وياج بالمعروف والاحترام ولا كل واحد في دربه........ والله يقويج اختي واسفة عالكلام القوي بس والله اني انقهرت

----------


## ماماة الامارات

انتي اقري في جوجل كيف تكسبين الزوج 

واذا هوه محتاج منج اشياء في العلاقة الخاصة قوليله انته علمني ووضحيله انه انتي ما بتعرفين هالاشياء الا من خلاله 

ولا تنسين الدعاااااااااااااء

----------


## مرحباني

والله ماعرف شووه اقوولج يالغاليه غير الله يعيينج 

حاولي ترمسينه شووفي هو يباا بالظبط وغيرريه وتعلمي علشاانه 


 :Smile:

----------


## Soul Life

> القهر انج حاطه النك بإسمه،،، والله ماعندج سالفة،، آسفة اختي بس والله مقهورة منه،،، إذا هاي بدايتها الله يستر شو بيسويبج عقب... ويالس يتعذرلج بجسمج وصدقيني هو مب مقتنع بزواجه منج لو شو سويتي إن شالله لو كنتي ملكة جمال،، وأقص ايدي إذا مب في قلبه حد ثاني وأهله يمكن غاصبينه عليج............ بعدين لو ما يحبج المفروض يحترمج ويحترم مشاعرج ما يفر الرمسة بهالطريقة انتي تراج انسانة،،، عالعموم اختي مثل ما قالت اختي (حبك محلل) اسأليه شو الأسباب اللي تخليه مب مقتنع فيج ولا يخرط عليج بسبب جسمج أكيد فيه شي ثاني،،، وأمشي عالكلام الصح اللي هو (كرامتج أهم من حبج وقلبج) لأنج إذا تميتي اممشية حياتج بهالطريقة راح تخسرين كل شي،، عمرج، نفسيتج، جسمج، صحتج، ويمكن عيالج إذا الله رزقج منه... يعني يااا انه يمشي حياته وياج بالمعروف والاحترام ولا كل واحد في دربه........ والله يقويج اختي واسفة عالكلام القوي بس والله اني انقهرت

----------


## ayouti

اممم حق شو ماخذنج عيل !

المهم حاولي حبوبهـ تغيرين من روتينج وحتى لوعندج ترهلات ترا الكل فيه شي مافي حد كامل ..

والله ييسرهـ حقج

----------


## أم دانووه

حبيبتي الريال يوم يحب الرحمة صدقيني 

يحبها بكل عيوبها ..ّّ

لكن شكله ريلج ابدا ماعنده صبر وكل نظرته للمظهر فقط 

او لربما عنده عقدة و كان مغصوب عليج و يبا ينفصل 

فقاعد ينبهج ..عموما هالنوعية من الرجال يا انه بيطلق 

أو يتزوج على الحرمة 

لكن تقدرين تغيرين الامور لنه الحرمة العااااقل هي اللي تعرف مفتاح الريال 

مجرد ما انتي تثقين في نفسج و تحبينها عشانج مو عشانه 

تواصلي معاااي على الخااااص لعل و عسة اقدر افيدج ببعض النصايح 

يا اختي بارك الله فيج 

والله يسهل امورج ياااااااارب

----------


## بنوته18

الله يهدييييييييييييه ان شاء الله

----------


## ماسة الذوق

لا تيبين له ابد انج مظايقه من جسمج

بالعكس سوي عمرج عاديه ومرتاحه وقوليله

وايد بنات جي وااذا سويت رجيم اكيد اني بظعف وبحافظ على جسمي

وانا في رأي الريال اذا يحب حرمته مايشوف عيوبها 

بالعكس المفروض يشوف محاسنها

----------


## عديل الروح22

شو يعني مب مقتنع ؟ ماخذ سيكل هو ؟؟

الله يكون في عونج

----------


## ام حمد 2003

> الغلا لا تسمعين كلام البنات ولو ردي بيكون جارح أدري إنه زوجج وتعلقتي فيه وحبيتيه بس للأسف الله مو كاتب بينكم عشرة البلا مو في جسمج ولا في شكلج البلا في ريلج إنه ما يباج ومو مقتنع فيج سأليه شو بالضيط مو عايبنه وليش يقول خالكلام من حقج تعرفين السبب وإذا ما حصل هذر تركيه وهذا قرار في صالحج ياما شفت قصص مثل قصتج وكل حرمه يلست عند ريلها بالأخير تزوج عليها يعني تجربة خسرانه ومادام يتوعد لج من ألحين بالنكد الريال مو ناوي خير ولا تذلين عمرج له الله يهديج ويطمن بالج


انا معاج حبوبة 
الريل الي يحب حرمتة لو فيها عيب الدنيا ماحد خالي من العيوب وهو نفسة فيها عيوب وهو بين من الحينة نيتة الي ما يريدني ما اصيح اريدة والوحدة تعز عمرها وما دام مافي عيال زين ....

لا تزعلين حبوبة واختصري طريق المعانات احسن

----------


## اخت بوحميد

الغلااا قولى له تونا معاريس ليش تسوى جى ماتبانى قووووووووووووووول

----------


## العوف

> الله المستعان

----------


## قلوب العذارى

الله يهديه لج ان شاء الله...و يسخره لج..

----------


## أم غروور

الله يهديه ويسخره لج..

----------


## ام جدايل

غيري روتينج وياه ساليه شو يحب و شو كان يتخيل الحياه الزوجيه وشوه اللي مضايقه فيج بالضبط بس انا اعتفد انج ما فيج شئ بس ريلج ما عنده ثقه بنفسه او انه مغرور او ما قنوع بسالج كيف تزوجتيز

----------


## لقائنا فالجنة

الله يهديه ويجعلج قرت عين لزوجج يارب العالمين..

اصبري عليه الغالية.. بداية الحياة الزوجية تكون صعبة وان شالله ربنا يهدي باله ويتغير.. بس اصبري واستغفري وتابعي الرياضة لانها فعلا تشد الجسم.

وترا اعذريه.. والله مب منه.. من بنات هالايام اللي مايخافون من الله.. المواطنة قبل الاجنية.. حاطين فل ميكب وعبي مرصصه وحركات بايخة في الاماكن العامة.

لو البنات سواء العزابيات او المتزوجات محتشمات ف لبسهم ومظهرهم.. جان الرياييل ماشافو الزين الا عند حريمهم.

بس شو نقول غير الله يهدي هالحريم ويغض بصر الرياييل يارب العالمين.

----------


## & ذبحني حبك &

صدقيني ياقلبي لاتضحكي على نفسك
احسن انها قال لك من البدايه مو بعد ماتجيبين عيال ومادري شو يقولك,,
الي سواه زين انه قال لك مدامك بالبدايه
مادامك واثقه من نفسك
لاتنذلين له وهو قال لك بالفصحا ياتبينا نعيش حياتنا نكد او كل واحد طريق
يعني افهميها والله يعوضك باحسن منه ,,
ولاتعيشين حياتك ندم وتتمنين انك سمعتي كلامهـ
مادامه مو مقتنع فيك الحين صدقيني عمره ماحيقتنع,,

----------


## Bint Al Ali

محد كامل فهالدنيــا ياختـــي 

ولا تحاولين تبينين اماكن اللي تحسينها مخجله بالنسبه لجـ .. 

و انتوا بعدكم معاريس هالاشياء تصير .. فالبدايه 

صبري و عسى ربي يفرج همج ان شاء الله

----------


## مربوشة دبي

ماعرف شو اقولج الله يكون في عووونج

----------


## مغروره بنفسي

ياعمري انتي لاتكوني ضعيفه قدامه ومحبطه ترززي وتدلعي وغيري كل شوي لبس عطر مكياج سوالف وضحك لازم يكون جوك حلو نكت وسوالف لاتكوني بارده الله يسخره لك يارب تكوني اجمل النساء في عينه شوفي انا اعرف وحده كامله والكامل وجه الله وزوجها ماشا الله سنع مره وتركها ماحبها وراح لوحده سوريه حلوه بس ولدها متخرج من الجامعه كبيره وش سوا فيها دلع وهدايا وعز بس انتي عارفه ليش الخليجين يحبون السوريات والمغربيات والاجنبيات بشكل عام يجننونهم في الفراش مو زينا نستحي حتى نلبس عند ازواجنا

----------


## مغروره بنفسي

بعد كل صلاة اسجدي وقولي يارب سخره لي وحببه فيني

----------


## أم اشجان

ياربي عليج والله عورتي قلبي .. جوفي توكم معاريس يديد يعني احيانا تصير جيه اول شي ندعيلكم الله يسخره لج ويحنن قلبه عليج .. ثاني شي سوي رياضه دوم دوم عسب يشتد جسم .. وثالث شي غيري روتينج لازم تغيرين يعني من ناحية اللبس من ناحية الدلع الريال نفس الياهل دلعيني انا مستانس تدلعي علي استانس اكثر .. ونفس كلام اختنا فوق لازم انتي تقتنعين في نفسج قبل اي حد يعني لازم انتي تجوفين عمرج حلوه في عيونج انتي عسب تكسبين الثقه لنفسج .. اخر شي توكم يداد يعني حاولي تكسبينه حبه حبه وانتي بنت وماشاء الله عليج ويكفي اخلاقج حلوه صدقيني هب الجمال كل شي الاخلاق والاسلوب الحلو عقب الجمال ها كله يخلي الريال يحب حرمته .. والله يهدي مابينكم ويجعلكم لبعض طول العمر .. وان بغيتي شي نحن خوات ولا يرد شي

----------


## *دلوعة_قلبي*

صارلكم بس شهر ... وقالج انه مب مقتنع فيج !!!!!!!!!!!!
عنبوووووو .. عالاقل المفروض يجامل !!!!

انزين هو مب مقتنع فيج بشو؟؟؟ ستايلج؟؟ اسلوبج؟؟؟ شكلج؟؟؟
اعرفي هو بشو يفكر.. وحاولي اطورين واتغيرين عمرج

----------


## دلع بو راشد

الله يهدييه ..

----------


## بنت الإمارات~

انا شفت ردودج من ملفج الشخصي 
حبوبه 

من الردود كاتبه انج حامل وبتربين وعندج خدامه 

وانتي تقولين شهر من متزوجه ؟؟؟؟؟

ليش هالكذب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## حمادية

مدام من اولها ينعاف تاليه

----------


## عيون سيف

> انا شفت ردودج من ملفج الشخصي 
> حبوبه 
> 
> من الردود كاتبه انج حامل وبتربين وعندج خدامه 
> 
> وانتي تقولين شهر من متزوجه ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ليش هالكذب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




هذا نك ربيعتي و طلبته منها لان ماعنديه نك فهمتي

----------


## كراعين نمله

الله يهديه

----------


## انثى بس غير

!!!!!!!

الله يهديه ويهدي الجميع >>> اخاف اعرس اتعقدت بجد

----------


## نواظر

حبيبتي انتي شوه برنامجج اليومي وياه؟
يعني ماتطلعون ماتغيرين من شكلج غرفة نومج ولا شوه بالضبط اللي ينتقده فيج؟!
الله يهديهم يعني هم اللي كاملين ماشاء الله!!!!

----------


## شموخ أم شخبوط

الله يهديه إن شاءالله ..

----------


## غنية بطبعي

الله يهديه

----------


## um uhmdany

لازم تسألين نفسج سؤال بس: هل في مجال يتغيرللاحسن؟ انت ادرى و فكري بنفسج و بعيال المستقبل تراهم امانة الله يحفظهم و الله يهدي كل الريياييل و يبعد بنات الفسق عنهم قولوا امين، الواحد ما يختبص عل هل بيته الا يوم يدخلن هذيلا في حياته

----------


## جواري اليم

خلي هو في درب و انتي في درب شو المشكلة ... والطلاق انوجد لحل المشاكل و غذا هو مايباج برايه إن شالله بتحصلين إلي أحسن منه وحتى لو ماحصلتي.. ترى أهم شي في الزواج الحب والاحترام.. و خلج واثقه من نفسج والله يسعدج

----------


## اللآلئ

قولي له كل حد فالعرس قال اني احلى عنك ..
قولي له اختار حياة نكد .. و اعتني بنفسج اكثر ..
الرياايل ما كرييييين .. قااهرني

----------


## *أم شهد*

لا تزعلين بس ريلج ماعنده سالفه وواضح انه ما يبغيج ،،، وانتي مولعبه عنده واحسج معطتنه ويه ،،، ليش ذاله نفسج له بعد اللي سمعتيه يعني اهو مثلا ماعنده عيوب ،،، بنات الناس مو لعبه ردي لبيت ابوج احسن لج اذا من بدايتها جذي عيل باجر بعد ما اتخلفين شو بسوي ؟؟؟ اللي مايبيج لا تصيحين تبينه الله يعوضج بالاخير واللي يستاهلج ويقدرج ونصيحه لا اتخلين اي حد يزعزع ثقتج بنفسج

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

ها مب ريال اصلا الريال مايقول حق حرمته هالكلام بشهر العسل مالت عليه 

شو اختي انتي وين كرامتج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

والله اسير بيت اهلي وايلس معززه ومكرمه لين اخد واحد يعرف جيمتي شو الريال يتحرا الحرمه بتموت لو تركته او تطلقت 

انا اقولج كرامتج اختي حافظي عليها

----------


## رووح الحزن

الله يهديه

----------


## زلال2008

اتحلى تحملين ها الفتره هذا اللي اقدر اقولج ايااه  :Frown:

----------


## sara444

الله يهديه لج يارب ويسخركم لبعض..
قوليله تونا معاريس ومامداك تعرفني .. اصبري وحاولي كل يوم تطلعين قدامه بستايل يديد وغيري في شكلج وشعرج وغيري دوم في لبسج.. اصبري وصدقيني مع الايام بتعلق فيج وبحبج.. رب العالمين قال (وجعلنا من بينهم موده ورحمه) استغفري وااايد وردي في اليوم هالدعاء 100 او اكثر(ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير)
بس لاتطلعين من بيتج وصلي وادعي رب العالمين وصدقيني ربي ماراح ينساج

----------


## LOVELY.H

شوفي اول شي لاتحملين هالفتره لين تتاكدين من مشاعره على الاقل عشان يكون الطلاق لا سمح الله اخف وبدون اطفال 

ثاني شي انتي تقولين يقولج يبي يحس بالحياه الزوجيه شو قصده ؟؟ في شي ناقصنه مثلا وانتي ماتسوينه ؟؟

وبعدين اول سنه تكون صعبه ومن اخطر سنوات الزواج ((في رايي الشخصي )) لان كل واحد متعود على نظام وحياه 

معينه صعبه تتغير بين يوم وليله 

والله يهديه لج ان شاء الله ويكتب لج الخير والصلاح ان شاء الله

----------


## لوكل

الصراحة لا تعليق 

نصييييييييييييييييييييييييييحة من اخت لا تحمليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين ابد ابد 

حبوبة لا تحملين لان ريلج ماله امااان 

قوليلة اذا ما تباني خبرني بسرعة قبل ما يفوت الفوت واحمل منك

----------


## Anwaar

نصيحتي لج.. لا تقصرين معاه بس خل تركيزج واهتمامج لنفسج.. قدري نفسج اكثر.. عطي نفسج وقت اكثر وحبي مفسج اكثر!! وين الثقه في نفسج؟؟؟ لا تخلين اي حد يهزها!!!

الشي الثاني.. عزيزتي اشتركي بنادي والعبي رياضه بتشدين الترهلات.. والسباحه وايد زينه بعد.. تعدلي واكشخي لنفسج وخله يشوف هالتغير عليج مب عشانه!! لااااااااااااااا عشانج انتي!!

وبالنسبه لموضوع القناعه لازم تعرفين انه اخطأ في حقج.. واللي عليج انج تثبتيله العكس

----------


## ام المزيون

> ها مب ريال اصلا الريال مايقول حق حرمته هالكلام بشهر العسل مالت عليه 
> 
> شو اختي انتي وين كرامتج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> والله اسير بيت اهلي وايلس معززه ومكرمه لين اخد واحد يعرف جيمتي شو الريال يتحرا الحرمه بتموت لو تركته او تطلقت 
> 
> انا اقولج كرامتج اختي حافظي عليها

----------


## فجراويه دلع

حلاوه هي يعني تزوج وخلص والحين يقول مب مقتنع والله احس الرياييل ماخذين فكره غلط عن الزواج ,,الله يهديه بس ويسخره لج ..

----------


## شوق الدار

الله يهديه ويسخره لج ع الخير فديتج .... غيري الروتين اللي هو يقده سوي اجواء سوي حركات منيه منيه لبسي كشخي ادلعي رومانسيات يالغاليه اكسبيه قبل لتفقديه ربي يهنيكم يارب

----------


## عشق القلوب

صراحة موقف صعب والله يعينج ان شاء الله ويكتب لج اللي فيه خير لج..

اختي قعدي وياه وقولي له ابغي اتفاهم وياك عسب نرتاح اثنينا..
1- انت دام انك ما تباني ليش خذتني .. يمكن أهله جابرينه ولا شي ..
2- شو اللي مب عاجبك فيني وقوليها بطريقة تحرك فيه الغيرة شوي .. مثلا قولي له عسب إذا لا سمح الله وانفصلنا اعرف غلطتي واصلحها في تجربتي الثانية .. وبيني له انج واثقة من عمرج وعارفة ان نصيبج بييج على طول ..

واسأليه اي سؤال ايي على بالج بس عسب تعرفين انتي بشو غلطانة .. هذا اذا كان الغلط منج .. يمكن يطلع هو لعاب وهالسوالف زايدة هالأيام .. واذا قال لج أشياء انتي عارفة انج قادرة اتغيرينها قولي له ان شاء الله بتغير للأفضل بس انت علمني لأنك انت الحين كل حياتي

الله يعينج ان شاء الله

----------


## عيون عبد الله

حرااااااام

الله يهديه و يصلحه لج ياااااااارب

ليش جي يفكر ..!!

----------


## دلوعة 2007

الله يعينج

----------


## حلم المسافر

> انا شفت ردودج من ملفج الشخصي 
> حبوبه 
> 
> من الردود كاتبه انج حامل وبتربين وعندج خدامه 
> 
> وانتي تقولين شهر من متزوجه ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ليش هالكذب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
انا قريت لها رد انها حامل في 4 اشهر وتبغي تسوي رجيم وهذا كان في شهر 6 الي طااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف ...
وحتى لو نك ربيهتج كان من المفروض تقولين في بداية الموضووووووووووووووووووع تنوية يعني ..

لان صدق حرام نتفاعل ويا الموضوع والبنات يحليلهم داخلين متحمسين واخر شي مقصة ,,,


والسموحه ................................

----------


## um_7am00d

استغفر الله العظيم شو هالريال...؟؟ ليش يتعامل معاج جيه وانتي بعدج عروس ..اقول لا تسويين له راس وتحاتين والله ربي خلقج بهالطريقه ولو هو مايباج ومب مقتنع فيج حق شو عرس وخذاج..؟؟

والله كلميه باسلوب جاد ولا تتهاونين واذا هو يهددج بالطلاق والابتعاد ترى فرقاااه عيد..

----------


## Amore

ليش هو مب شايفنج في فتره الملجة 


انا لو مكانج ماتهون علي نفسي بقوله طلقني لان شو الفايده اعيش متنكده مع واحد مايباني انا بعد ابا استانس واعيش مع ريال يحبني ويرغب فيني

----------


## حرم المهيــري

اللهـ يفرج همج اختي ويسعدج يااربي

----------


## قنيصة شوا&ـين

مدام عرفتي شو النقطة إلي خلته يتغير عليج فغيريها للأفضل,,, 
+
إلبسي ملابس بحيث ما تبين هترهلات .. 
وحاولي بهالملابس تبرزي ملامح الجمال في جسمج .. 
+
غيري أشياء وايدة .. 
.. و لا تسمحي لريلج انه يعيد الكلام هذا مرة ثانية قوليله ترضاها على نفسك ؟؟؟ .. 
من البداية لا تسكتي عشان ما يستغل سكوتج ويتمدى في الغلط .. عقب بتتعبي فحاولي اتصححي اخطائج أول بأول .. 
ولا تنسي دعاء ربب العالمين في تفريج همج + الاستغفار .. 
بتوفيق حبيبتي

----------


## السولعي

الله يكون فعونج

----------


## ام سيفوه1

ما قريت ردود البنات لكن لأقدر أقولج أن الريال يوم يعرس يكون مشتاق وايد حق عروسته خصوصا 6 أشهر الأولى.
و الريال هذا من الحين ينكد عليج أونه مب مقتنع لا ويقولج ياها بعد صدج ما يستحي 
الظاهر عيبته الحياه العزوبية لي ما فيها لا حسيب و لا رقيب و الحين حس نفسه متعلق.

انا شبه متأكده أنه زواج التقليدي هو لي يصير فيه متل ها الحالة و من حقج تخبرين أهلج
خليه يعرف أن وراج ناس بوقفونه عن حده لأن بنات ناس مب لعبة أما اذا سكتي هني الاهانات بتزيد و صدقيني العين الحمراء من طرف الأهل هي لي بتخليه يراجع نفسه لصح.

لو غيرتي أسلوبج 100% بيطلع فيج عيب تاني لأن فديتج الغلط مب فيج الغلط فيه مب ناضج حق الزواج و يبا يعق عليج أي شيء عسب يطلع الغلط فيج .حركات مال أول.

واحد اتنين أنا مب مقتنع رياييل أخر الزمن و الله منقهرة و الله لو كان بايدي لعلمته درس عمر ابوه ما ينساه 
الله يستر عليج و متل ما قلتلج خبري أهلج لأنه شخصيته أقوى عنج و ما تقدرين عليه بروحج .

من حقج تعشين حياة سعيدة متل كل البنات المعرسلت لكن نصيبج جي قولي الحمد الله على كل شيء و دخلي الأهل في الموضوع

----------


## Banoota_AD

حبيبتي انتو توكم معاريس !! يعني توا الناس عالمشاكل وهو يعني ماشافج قبل لاياخذج ؟؟
قوليله بنات الناس مب لعبه ! وانتي حاولي تسوين تمارين الشد شوي search في يو تيوب وشوفي الفيديوات

والله يهديه ويسخره لج ياااااارب

----------


## غرم

انا يقول لي جي ؟؟؟ مايباني وبعد شهر زواج بس؟؟

حبيبي دام جي سلام عليك ... اللي مايبانا مانباه 

دامكم مايبتو عيال .. عيل بعد الحمال وبلاويه شو بيقول؟؟؟؟؟

اصلا باين انه يحب التعدد والتغيييير يوم الا جي في ايامنا هذا مامنه رجا ...

لو يحبج جان ماقالها موووووووووووووووووووووووول...

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

> *الله يهديه لج ان شاء الله...و يسخره لج..
> 
> انتو توكم معاريس..و بعدكم ما فهمتو بعض عدل..
> 
> شاركي في نادي عسب يرد جسمج مشدود..و الله يوفق ان شاء الله*..

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

> انا يقول لي جي ؟؟؟ مايباني وبعد شهر زواج بس؟؟
> 
> حبيبي دام جي سلام عليك ... اللي مايبانا مانباه 
> 
> دامكم مايبتو عيال .. عيل بعد الحمال وبلاويه شو بيقول؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اصلا باين انه يحب التعدد والتغيييير يوم الا جي في ايامنا هذا مامنه رجا ...
> 
> لو يحبج جان ماقالها موووووووووووووووووووووووول...




قل خيراً أو أصمت . .

تشجعيهـآآ على أبغض الحلال !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :Astaghfor:

----------


## لؤلؤة الخليج1

الغالية غيري الروتين الي تسويه ودوم اتكشخي وراويه انج مرحة وحبوبة دوم 
ولا تقعدين جدامه 24 ساعة هو بعده ما تعود على الحياة اليديدة وشايف ان الزواج فيه اشياء وااايد ويوم تزوج شاف العكس دخل في روتين الحياه اليومي غيري من طبغج وخذي دورات صدقيني لو انتي ملكة جما ومو عارفة كيف تكسبي ريلج ما بيكون من جمالج واخلاقج جدامه اي فايدة
شوفي بعض اخواتنا من جنسيات اخرى كيف مدلعين اعمارهم لنفسهم والريال اخر اهتماماتهم

حبي انتو توكم متزوجين وهو اخذ فكرة عندج انج مو الي يباها لييييييييش لانج ما غيرتي في حياته شي

اسمعي كلامي زين وما بتندمين

والله يسهل امورج وخلج من نشر مشاكلكم ولا تدخلين احد مو من اولها اهلج بس لااااااازم تحسسيه ان وراج سند يعني خبريه اخوية دوم يحاتيني ابوي سال عني امي سوت اليوم الاكل الي احبه وتذكرتني خليه يعرف انج محبوبة ولج ظهر

----------


## nina algerie

القصه منقوله والشكر الكبير الى كاتبتها 

وهي تفيد المتزوجات الغافلات واللي مايهتمون 

بنفسهم..انتبهوااااااا

نبدى

*
*

وفيها عبره وااااايد اتمنى تنال اعجابكم
مااطول عليكم هذي القصه:


ليلى بنت عائله محافظه مستواها المادي جيد جدا,, لديها 4 اخوان اكبر منها واختان واحده اكبر منها بعامين والاخيره اصغر منها بخمسه اعوام ,,الاب لديه محل في احد الاسواق يدر ربحا جيدا ومهمته هو الصرف على الابناء والاجتماع معهم على الوجبات فقط .,, اما ان يكون في المسجد او السوق او مع كبار السن من اصحابه ,,, امها غير متعلمه وتزوجت وهي صغيره زواج تقليدي من ابن عمها وهمها في الحياه هو الطبخ وانجاب الابناء وتربيتهم ,, صحيح ربت ابناءها تربيه فاضله وربتهم على الاخلاق والدين ,, ولكنها ربت البنات مثل الاولاد ,, يعني لم تخلق بينها وبين بناتها علاقه الصداقه التي من المفروض ان تنشأ بين الام والبنت ,, وكل ماعليها انها علمت بناتها الصلاه والاخلاق ومعامله الناس بالصدق والامانه ,, حالها كحال معظم الامهات لدينا بالوطن العربي ...
طبعا طفوله ليلى مثل طفولته الكثيرات ,, لعب ومدرسه ودراسه وشقاوه ,, حينما كبرت قليلا لم تهيؤها والدتها لسن البلوغ والتغيرات المصاحبه له ,, وحينما وصلت لهذا السن الحرج تفاجأت بما يحدث لها من تغيرات لم تحسب حسابا لها ولكن اختها الكبيره كانت تشاطرها نفس الهم ... فالوالده لم تخبرهم باي شئ ,,
كانت ليلى جميله , متوسطه الطول ,, نحيفه ,, بيضاء اللون ,, شعرها طويل 
جدا ولم تقصه ولا مره في حياتها لان قص الشعر من الممنوعات لدى والدتها ,, تقاطيع وجهها جميله وبريئه ... 
طبعا دخلت ليلى في سن المراهقه ولم تكن كسائر بنات سنها ,, لم تملك ولا مره في حياتها روج او قلم كحل ,, ملابسها عاديه في البيت ترتدي دراعه البيت وفي تجمعات العائله او المناسبات ترتدي تنوره طويله وفوقها بلوزه عاديه وهذا هو شكل ملابسها حيث تتنوع بين التنانير الطويله والاقمصه الساتره ,, ولا يوجد في خزانتها بنطلون او جينز او بودي ضيق ,,اما ملابسها الداخليه اما بيضاء او بيج مصنوعه من القطن ولا يوجد الوان اخرى ...
طبعا بعد ان تخرجت اختها الكبرى تزوجت من احد معارفهم وكانت المره الاولى التي تضع بها ليلى مساحيق التجميل في زفاف اختها الكبيره ,, كان شكلها مختلف كليا حتى انها في زفاف اختها خطبتها الكثيرات من النساء ولكن والدتها تعرف الجواب مسبقا من الوالد لانه يرفض تزويج بناته قبل ان يتخرجن ...
سافرت اختها الكبيره مع زوجها للخارج ومرت السنوات وانهت ليلى المرحله الثانويه فماذا حدث بعدها ؟؟؟
تخرجت صاحبتنا ليلى من المرحله الثانويه بمعدل يخولها لدخول الجامعه ,,, في عطله الصيف تقدم لها عدد كبير من الخطاب وتمت الموافقه على خاطب واحد من بينهم كانت امه قريبه للوالد ,, كان اسمه وائل ,, وائل يدرس بالخارج في السنه الاخيره من الجامعه شكله مقبول جدا واخلاقه ممتازه على الرغم من انه متفتح ...
تم عقد القران بسرعه وسافر وائل الى البلد التي يدرس بها وبدأ دوام ليلى في الجامعه وانشغل كل منهما في دراسته وكان بينهما اتصالات قليله نظرا لظروف وائل كطالب وخجل ليلى ,, تم تحديد موعد الزفاف في العطله الصيفيه القادمه اي بعدما يتخرج الشاب ....
مر العام الدراسي سريعا وتخرج وائل وعاد الى الوطن وعمل في احدى الشركات السياحيه اما ليلى فكانت منشغله في الاستعداد للزواج وتجهيز نفسها ,, كان خجوله جدا في تجهيزاتها مع ان اختها الصغيره مهى كانت تلح عليها في اختيار القصير والمفتوح والشفاف الا انها كانت ترى ان اختها مراهقه وهمها الاول والاخير هو الملابس ...
اشترت ليلى بعض الدراعات (( جلاليب البيت والعبايات ))لاستقبال الضيوف في اول ايام الزفاف وكانت الوانها تتراوح بين الاسود والكحلي والبني والاخضر الغامق ,, اما عن ملابس البيت والبيجامات اشترت بضعه بيجامات حرير تحت الحاح خالاتها ولم تنسى شراء دراعات البيت التي تعشقها ,,اما عن الملابس الداخليه وقمصان النوم ابتاعت بعض الاطقم على مضض واستحياء من خالاتها ,, اشترت علبه مكياج وكانت في قراره نفسها قد حسمت امرها بان هذه العلبه لاكمال الجهاز وانها لن تستخدم اي شئ من محتوياتها لانها تؤمن بالجمال الطبيعي وترى نفسها جميله بدون المكياج ,, اما العطور فكانت العطور العربيه ودهن العود والبخور ...
تم الزفاف سريعا وانتقلت ليلى لشقه زوجها التي اختار وائل اثاثها وديكورها على النمط الغربي ( مودرن ) ...
مرت اول ايام الزفاف وسط مباركه الاهل والاصدقاء ودخل الزوجان الى الحياه الزوجيه الجاده بعدها,, كان عمل وائل يفرض عليه الاختلاط بعدد كبير من النساء ومن جنسيات مختلفه ,, بعد ان انتهت اجازته وفي اول يوم عمل اتصل بزوجته واخبرها انه سيحضر الغداء من المطعم كي لا تتعب نفسها بالطبخ فهو يريدها اليوم ان تتفرغ له لانه اشتاق لها ,, انهى العريس عمله واتجه الى احد المطاعم ومن ثم الى البيت وهو يسابق الريح كي يرى عروسته واستعدادها له
حينما دخل الشقه كانت رائحه الطبخ والبصل تفوح على الرغم من ان باب المطبخ مغلق دخل المطبخ مسرعا الى ليلى التي كانت ترتدي جلابية بيت شبه ----




وكانت ترفع شعرها بكليبس وتضع طوق احمر ووجهها ليس به ذره من المكياج,, استغرب زوجها من انها قامت بالطبخ وعللت هي انها ارادت ان تفاجأه فطبخ البيت الذ واضمن وهي تتذكر في نفسها نصيحه والدتها قبل الزواج بان الزوجه التي تعتمد على اكل الخارج فاشله ولا تستطيع ان تكسب زوجها فيمل منها ويذهب لاخرى لانها لم تتجه لقلبه عن طريق معدته !!!!!!!!!!!!
خرج الزوج على مضض من المطبخ وبدل ملابسه وجلس بالصاله ثم ظهرت ليلى من المطبخ وهي تحمل صينيه الغداء وتفوح منها رائحه الطبخ ,, تناولا الغداء ثم اخبرها انه سياخذها الليله للعشاء في الخارج ....

فماذا حدث في العشاء ؟؟؟؟؟ وماذا جرى بعد العشاء ؟؟؟؟؟

في تلك الليله تجهز الزوج ولبس احسن ثيابه ولم ينسى العطر وخرج برفقه عروسته الى مطعم راقي ,, في المطعم كانا يتحدثان مع بعض وفجأه اخبرته انها ستسحب من الجامعه رفض هو بشده وقال لها انه يريد زوجه متعلمه ,, عللت هي انها لن تستطيع ان توفق بين دراستها و حياتها الزوجيه ورد عليها ان هناك الالاف غيرها ممن يدرسن وفي نفس الوقت متزوجات ,, كانت مصره على رايها وحاول وائل تاجيل النقاش في الموضوع ظنا منه انه سيثنيها عن موقفها ...
وصل طلب الطعام وبادر الزوج بوضع الشوكه في فم زوجته الا انها رفضت قائله : ويييييييي بجد ؟؟؟ شوف الناس شلون يطالعونا .... احبطته بشده ورد عليها : شعلينا من الناس ؟؟؟
اكمل العريسان طعامها وكانت ليلى تحاول ان تساير زوجها في الاكل بالشوكه والسكين ,, الا انها بالنهايه اخذت تلتقط قطع البطاطس المقليه بيدها ...

خرج العريسان من المطعم وفي الطريق عرض عليها زوجها الذهاب لاحد المجمعات ووافقت ,,, اخذا يتجولان بين المحلات التجاريه وفي الاخير دخلا الى محل لبيع الاحذيه وطلب منها ان تشتري لنفسها حذاء جميل ,, اخذت تقلب بين الاحذيه ولم يعجبها الا حذاء اسود نازل ( فلات ) مريح جدا يشبه هذا !!!!!!!!!!






فجاملها زوجها واخبرها انه اعجبه وعرض عليها ان تأخذ حذاء اخر بكعب فهو يحب الاحذيه العاليه واشترى لها حذاء مثل هذا






حاولت ليلى ان تثني وائل عن شراء هذا الحذاء الباهض ولكنها لم تفلح وفي الاخير اخذته عروستنا على مضض وهي تنوي ان تضعه في الدرج لا تلبسه لانها لا ترتاح لهذا النوع من الاحذيه ,, بعدها خرجا من المجمع وفي السياره ابدى الزوج رغبته في ان تلبسه في المره القادمه ...
دخل العريسان الى الشقه وقال وائل لزوجته باستحياء : خاطري تلبسين لي الليله وردي 
فردت عليه بخجل: وييييي خلنا ننام والله تعبنا اليوم من المشي ..وفي حقيقه الامر لم يكن لديها لا وردي ولا فوشي ولا احمر .....
في اليوم التالي قبل ان يخرج وائل الى العمل اعطى ليلى مبلغ نقدي وطلب منها ان تذهب مع بنات خالاتها او اختها الى السوق كي تشتري لها ملابس جديده ( وكان يقصد في ملابس النوم لانه منذ ان تزوجها ولم يرى منها ما يعجبه لا من شكل ولا من لون ) ...
ذهبت ليلى الى السوق مع اختها وبنات خالاتها وصرفت كل الفلوس على اشياء عاديه وكانت ترفض اي شئ تعرضه عليها بنات خالاتها من ملابس داخليه او ملابس نوم ... 
اثناء تواجدها في السوق اتصل بها وائل وسالها عما اشترته وردت 
وردت عليه : شريت ,,قميص رصاصي ,, ودهن عود هديه لامي ,,, اصيب وائل بخيبه امل وسرعان ما تدارك الموقف وقال لها اوكي بعد العمل سنخرج سويا .. وقبل ان يختم المكالمه اعطاها قبله طائره : هييييييي انت ما تترك عنك هاالحركات عيب .....

اغلق الهاتف وهو يقول في نفسه ( كل شي عيب عند هالزوجه ) !!!!!
بعد صلاه المغرب خرجا معا واخذها الى محل لبيع الملابس الداخليه وقمصان النوم وحينما اتى ليدخل معها رفضت وقالت له : عييييب الا انه اصر على الدخول معها ودخل وسط اعتراضاتها ,, لم تختر شيئا لخجلها منه واختار لها هو بعض الملابس الداخليه التي تناسب ذوقه منها اطقم داخليه ايضا بعض البيجامات المغريه ,, كانت الالوان التي اختارها جميله وجريئه مثل الاصفر والوردي والازرق والاحمر .....

كانت تراها وهي مستغربه وخجله في نفس الوقت فلا تتخيل نفسها وهي تلبس مثل هذه الملابس ,,, عادا مع بعض للبيت ووضعت هذه الملابس في درج الخزانه ...
في اليوم التالي حينما كان وائل بالعمل جاءت لليلى امها واختها في الشقه كانت ترتدي ملابس البيت العاديه وشكلها لا يوحي انها عروس جديده بينما اختها مهى كانت تلبس جينز ابيض برمودا ,, مع توب طويل تركواز وتضع حزام عريض لونه ابيض به زهور لونها تركواز ,, وكانت تضع بلاشر وكحل وملمع شفاف بالاضافه الى الحلق الدائري الابيض الذي يزيدها جمالا....
اعجبت مهى باثاث الشقه كثيرا الا ان ليلى سرعان ماردت عليها انه بسيط جدا وان هذا الشكل من الاثاث لا يعجبها ,,, رافقت مهى ليلى للمطبخ ولاحظت وجود بعض البثور في وجه ليلى واستغربت لان بشره ليلى صافيه ولكنها استنتجت انها التغيرات التي تصاحب الزواج وتغير الهرمونات

----------


## nina algerie

لها مهى : هذه المره اذا اتيتي لنا ساعطيك كريم يجعل الوجه صافي كالقمر ولكن ليلى كالعاده رفضت وقالت انها 
ستترك هذه البثور وسوف تزول من تلقاء نفسها بدون كريمات ولا خلطات... نظرت لها اختها وهي تضحك وتتمنى في قراره نفسها ان تحاول تغييرها ..... 
كانت زياره الام والاخت ممتعه وكانت مهى تزيدها متعه وحلاوه بالاخص حينما اخرجت الخيط من حقيبها واجلست ليلى لتقوم بحف شنبها ولم تأبه لاعتراضاتها 
وقبل ان تنتهي الزياره اخرجت مهى من حقيبتها عطر اسكادا واعطته لاختها وقالت لها : رشي منه قبل قدوم زوجك ,, اخذت ليلى العطر وهي تضحك ....
رشت ليلى من العطر قبل قدوم وائل واكملت عملها في الشقه ودخل زوجها وهي تنظف زجاج النافذه وحينما شم وائل الرائحه فرح كثيرا وقال لها : هذه الرائحه اجمل من العطور العربيه ودهن العود 

اقصد بالدراعات التي كانت تلبسها ليلى ( الجلابيه ) والتي مع الاسف معظم النساء يلبسنها كزي مريح للبيت .... انا لست ضدها ولكنني اؤمن ان طريق اهمال المرأه لجسمها ورشاقتها هي الدراعات الفضفاضه ,, فهي لاتعلم بزياده وزنها الا حينما تلبس ملابس ضيقه وتتفاجأ بهذا الامر ... لا اعلم لماذا اغلب البنات والنساء يرتدين هذا النوع من الجلابيات حقا مريحه ولكن هناك بدائل افضل مثل قمصان النوم القطنيه القصيره ذات الالوان الجميله ,, او حتى بعض الجلابيات المخصره القصيره 

مرت 3 اشهر على على زواج العروسين وليلى ملابسها البيتيه هي الجلابيات ولا مره لبست بيجامه او شورت اما ملابسها الداخليه هي الملابس القطنيه لانها كما تقول مريحه وتساعدها على انجاز مهامها المنزليه بدون الشعور بحراره الجو ,,, لا تهتم بتناسق الوان ملابسها الداخليه التي لا تشتمل الا على اللون الابيض والبيج والخمري ولا للالوان الاخرى اما عطورها المفضله هي العطور العربيه ذات الرائحه القويه التي ترش منها بكل ثقه والزوج منزعج من الرائحه لانها لا تناسب كل الاوقات والمناسبات ,, المكياج من الامور المبالغ بها في قاموس ليلى فعلبه المكياج التي اشترتها اثناء تجهيزها ( ساحت ) من حراره الجو ولم تلمسها وفي الاخير اعطتها لاختها مهى ,,شعرها لازال طويلا جدا وكان زوجها يلمح لها بقصه ولكن صاحبتنا لا تفهم ,,, اما الصالون فلم تقصده الا مره واحده منذ ان تزوجت تحت الحاح مهى,,,اكيد تتسالن عن الملابس التي اشتراها لها وائل والحذاء وساخبركن ان اكوام من الغبار فوقها لانها منذ ان وضعتها في الدرج لم تحركها .....
طبعا انتهت العطله وعادت للجامعه تحت الحاح زوجها الذي رفض ان تجلس في البيت بدون دراسه فهو يريد انسانه مثقفه تحمل مؤهل جامعي ,,, كانت تذهب للجامعه فقط لتسكت زوجها ولم تهتم لدراستها ولا مستواها الدراسي ....
انتشر خبر خطبه اخت وائل في العائله وتم تحديد الزفاف بعد شهر ,, كان الجميع في هذا الشهر يستعد على قدم وساق من اجل الزفاف ,,, تبقى اسبوعين على الزفاف وليلى لم تطالب بشئ ولم تتحرك ,, حتى قال لها زوجها : ماذا ستلبسين في زفاف اختي ؟؟؟ ردت عليه انها ستذهب الى السوق وتشتري جلابيه راقيه من اجل العرس ,, سالها : الن تشتري فستان ؟؟؟؟ اجابت بالنفي لان الجلابيه افخم للاعراس وهي ليست مراهقه كي تلبس فستان عاري وترقص في العرس كل ماعليها هي ان تؤدي واجبها وتحضر امام اخواته وامه ,,, حاول زوجها ان يقنعها ان تشتري فستان فهو يود ان يراها بفستان على ذوقه وهو في قلبه لا يتذكر انه راها بفستان ومكياج الا يوم زفافهما ,,, اصرت على رايها واشترت لها جلابيه فخمه ,, حقا سعرها مثل سعر الفستان ولكن في رايي الفستان افضل .....
اما عن المكياج لم تحجز في صالون بل قامت اختها مهى بوضع المكياج لها وتصفيف شعرها ,, وفي الاخير لم يعجبها المكياج وقامت بمسحه وابقت الكحل والروج فقط ....
طبعا لا يحتاج ان اقول لكن انه لم يكن غيرها هي ووالده العروس اللاتي يرتدين جلابيه بالعرس ,, حتى والده العريس على الرغم من انها في الخمسينات كانت تتالق بفستان فستقي عاري من الاعلى بكل ثقه !!!!!!!!!




انتهى الزفاف على خير ,, وليلى في اهمالها للجامعه فهي لاتحضر كل المحاضرات حتى زادت عليها الانذارات ,, اما زوجها فهو منهمك في عمله وسط الشقراوات والحسناوات




في احدى الليالي كان وائل يستلقي على السرير وليلى جالسه امام طاوله الزينه تسرح شعرها الطويل وتصرخ متأففه : اففففف ماذا افعل مع شعري دائما يتشابك ... استغل وائل الفرصه وقال لها : لم لا تقصيه ؟؟؟ ردت عليه بغضب : ماااااااذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ تريدني ان اقص شعري الطويل ,, الا تعلم ان شعر المرأه هو تاج جمالها هل تريدني ان اكسر هذا التاج ؟؟؟؟؟ رد عليها : انا لم اطلب منك ان تحلقيه فقط قصري منه قليلا .... ردت عليه بملل : اوووهووووو 
انت لا يعجبك العجب ... قال لها : وهل ترفضين ما يطلبه منك زوجك ؟؟؟؟ هبت من مكانها مسرعه تحاول ان تغير الموضوع وهي تقول له : حسنا ماذا تريد ان تتعشى انا ذاهبه للمطبخ ..... قال لها برومانسيه وهو يفسح المجال لها بالسرير



تعالي الان بجابني وسوف نطلب عشاء من الخارج .... قالت له لالالالالالالالا



في اليوم التالي قبل ان يخرج للعمل عرض عليها ان يوصلها عصرا للصالون كما اتفقا بالامس كي تقص شعرها فاجابته انها لم تتفق معه على شئ ويجب ان ينسى موضوع قص الشعر وهي تريد ان تذهب لتزور والدتها عصرا لانها اشتاقت لها ....
وكان لها ما ارادت اخذها لوالدتها التي استقبلتها بحراره ,, بعد صلاه المغرب جلست ليلى قليلا مع مهى وبادرتها بالحديث : تصدقين وائل يريدنى اقص شعري !!!!!! ردت عليها اختها : ولم لا تقصيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فغضبت وثارت ليلى واتهمت مهى بانها نسخه من وائل ( لا يعجبهم العجب) فاستغلت اختها الموقف وردت عليها :



ياليلى يا حبيبتي انتي شابه ودافنه روحك ,,, لا مكياج لا قص ولا صبغ لا بدي كير ولا منكير ولا حتى ملابس حلوة, انتي مره لبستي لزوجج جينز ؟؟؟ اكيد لاااا ,, حرام عليك الي تسوينه في الرجال ,, اليوم يطلب منج وينصحك وغدا سيسكت ويبحث عن اخرى .... لا ينقصك لا جمال ولا شئ ولكن تنقصك الدافعيه والرغبه في التجديد ,, سمعي كلامي لو مره وحده وخليني اعلمك شتسوين وما بتندمين .... 



غضبت ليلى وخرجت من الغرفه تاركه مهى لحالها وجلست مع والدتها في الصاله التي اسرعت قائله : هاااا يمه مافي شي بالطريق ؟؟؟ اجابت ليلى بالنفي فقالت لها والدتها حاولي ان تستعجلي وتحملي بسرعه كي لا يمل زوجك ولا اهله ..... قالت ليلى : ان شاء الله



ردت عليها الام : اكسبي قلب زوجك بطبخك وتنظيفك ,, لا تجعليه يرى غبار بالبيت ولا يرى طبخ احسن من طبخك فالطريق لقلب الرجل معدته ( الطريخ لقلب الرجل الفراش وليس المعده ),, الرجل يحب الخجوله لا ترمي خجلك امامه فتفقدي هيبتك ( للخجل حدود ),, كوني جاده معه لا تكوني هبله تضحكين على اتفه الاشياء ( الرجل يحب المرأه المرحه ويكره تلك المتجهمه 



ان حدث له اي شئ كوني له العون والسند وضحي له بماتملكين حتى لو كان مالك فالمرأه ان لم تضحي لزوجها وتساعده سوف يبحث عمن تساعده ( غبااااااااااااااااااااااء وسوف يبحث عن من يصرف عليها في عز ازمته) ,,, لا تطلبي شئ الا ان احتجتي فانا ووالدك بخير لان الرجل يمل من المرأه المتطلبه ويذهب لتلك التي تقدر ماله وتحفظه ,, فالرجل عدوه اللدود هي المراه التي تطالبه بالصرف باستمرار ( بالعكس الرجل يكره المتقشفه التي لاتطلب وتاخذ من والديها او من مالها الخاص ويبحث عن تلك التي تحسسه برجولته وقوته ويصرف عليها حتى لو اضطر لان يستدين ),,, 



زوجك ياليلى اهم من كل شئ بالحياه اهم من جامعتك فلا تفضلي دراستك على زوجك لان الدراسه تتعوض ولكن الزوج لا يتعوض ( تهمل ذاتها ودراستها وكيانها ووجودها كي تظل خادمه 24 تحت رجله و كي ياتي اليوم الي يركلها بالرجل التي طالما قبلتها ودلكتها هههههه )
....لاتستغربن نصائح الام , 70% من الامهات على الرغم من حكمتهن في جوانب معينه يرين ان حسن التبعل هو الطبخ والنفخ والجلوس عند اقدام الزوج بتذلل واعطاء الزوج كل المال والحلال وعدم المطالبه باي فلس ....
حفظت ليلى نصائح والدتها جيدا : وقالت سمعا وطاعه يا امي والان سوف اذهب لان وائل ينتظرني في الخارج ,, طوال طريق العوده الى البيت وكلام والدتها يرن في اذنها وهي تشعر بتأنيب الضمير على اموال زوجها التي صرفتها في تفاهات وتلوم نفسها ان كانت الجامعه سبب لاهمالها لزوجها ,, وتؤنب نفسها وبشده على بضعه ايام لم تطبخ بها واشترت غداء من الخارج وهي خائفه ان تكون هذه الايام سبب طفشان زوجها لانها لم تتغلغل لقلبه من خلال معدته ,, طوال الطريق زوجها يتكلم وهي ,تفكر وتلوم نفسها وتحفظ نصائح والدتها جيدا في عقلها الباطن 



طبعا عملت ليلى بنصائح والدتها بحذافيرها وزياده ,,,,انتهى الفصل الاول من الجامعه واستطاعت بصعوبه شديده ان تقنع زوجها بالانسحاب لمده فصل واحد فقط وهي في قراره نفسها قررت الانسحاب الابدي لانها كما ترى نفسها ( لاتصلح للدراسه )......
مر على زواجهما 5 اشهر وزاد وزن ليلى كثيرا في هذه الفتره ,, زاد وزنها 10 كيلوجرام خلال هذه الفتره البسيطه وكل الزياده كانت متركزه في منطقه البطن ,, وحاول وائل ان يلمح لها بالتسجيل في نادي رياضي الا انها كانت تفضل الجلوس في البيت على الذهاب يوميا لممارسه الرياضه
وائل بدأ يمل من طلباته منها التي لا تستجيب لها لانها ترى 



نفسها جميله وانيقه ومرتبه ولا ينقصها شئ وان كل ما يقوله زوجها هو طلبات تافهه لا معنى لها ....
مره من المرات خرجت معه الى احد المجمعات وحاول ان يمسك يدها وابعدت يده بخشونه وقالت انها لا تحب هذه الحركات لانها حركات دلع...



كانت ليلى لاتحب ان تشعر زوجها بحاجتها له ولمساعدته لانها كانت ترى ان هذا ضعف وان الرجل يحب المرأه الكامله ولا يحب تلك الكسوله التي تعتمد عليه في كل صغيره وكبيره , مثلا في مره من المرات كان المصباح لا يعمل فلم تعطل نفسها ووقفت على الطاوله ووضعت لمبه 



بدل تلك المحروقه امام عين زوجها الذي كان يراها باستغراب وهي ترفض مساعدته مدعيه انها تفهم في هذه الامور مثله واكثر





مثال اخر ,, مره من المرات تعطل جهاز الكمبيوتر واخبرها وائل انه سيقوم بتصليحه بعد العمل ,, ونسى موضوع الجهاز لمده يومان وحينما جاء 
ليصلحه وجده يعمل بكل قوه وحينما سالها قالت له انها استدعت اخيها ليصلحه لانه لديه خبره في هذا المجال وضحكت ضحكه خاليه من الانوثه ( هاهاهاها ) ,, كانت ليلى بهذا الاسلوب تدريجيا تعود زوجها على التنصل من المسؤوليه ,, حتى صارت اذا طلبت منه اي طلب ينتظر منها ان تقوم به ....
في البدايه كان وائل يحاول ان يصدق كلام ليلى بانه يبالغ وهي كامله ولكنه مع الايام ومع اختلاطه في العمل بعدد كبير من الفتيات كان يرى فرق شاسع بين البيت والعمل ,, كانت ليلى صوتها مرتفع جدا اثناء الحديث واذا اندمجت في حديثها على السامع ان يضع قطن في اذنيه من علو الصوت ,,,, تحرك يديها كثيرا اثناء الحديث وتحرك راسها ايضا ,, هذا عدا الضحكه الرجوليه التي تضحكها ..



بعد فتره ليست طويله حملت ليلى وكانت سعيده جدا بهذا الحمل فهي حققت احدى نصائح والدتها بنجاح ,,,, 




في هذه الايام دخل مدير وائل عليه احدى المرات ومن خلفه فتاه جميله جدا وكان يطلب من وائل ان يقوم بتدريبها لانها طالبه جامعيه عليها ان تنهي ساعات التدريب بنجاح كي تتخرج.... 
حينما نظر اليها وائل بغريزته الذكريه كادت عينه ان تخرج الى الخارج ,, جمال وكمال واهتمام بالنفس ... اسمها وفاء كانت وفاء طويله جسمها رائع جدا ومتناسق
رد وائل بكل بلاهه : عليكم السلام ,, جلست على المكتب المجاور له واوصى المدير وائل ان يعلمها اهم الاساسيات في العمل ...
سالها وائل عن مؤهلاتها, وكانت تجيب بصوت هادئ واثق وبثبات ,, اخذا يتبادلان الحديث لان كلاهما درس نفس التخصص الجامعي وكان عقل وائل طوال الوقت يقارن بينها وبين ليلى ,, صوتها ناعم وهادئ ,, لاتحرك يديها اثناء الحديث ,, ان ابتسمت لا تبالغ وتخرج كل اسنانها للخارج وتكتفي بابتسامه بسيطه ,,,, اذا تكلم وائل تحسن الاستماع 



له وتومأ براسها بثقه ولا تقاطعه اثناء الحديث ....وهي تتكلم كان ينظر الى اظافرها المشذبين بعنايه والتي تضع عليهم فرنج منكير وكانها اظافر طبيعيه ويقارن بين يدها الناعمه ويد زوجته المهمله والتي تقوم بتقليم اظافرها باستمرار...
اكتشف من خلال حديثها انها متزوجه ولكنها على الرغم من هذا تطمح باكمال دراسه الماجستير ,, وطوال الوقت كانت المقارنات تشتغل بين هذه الجميله الطموحه وليلى التي كل عالمها هو زوجها والمطبخ والتلفاز .. حينما قامت لتذهب لدوره المياه كان ينظر لجسمها الممشوق وشعرها وكل ما استطاع ان يقوله هو ( ياحظ زوجها فيها ) 




هذه حقيقه ولا تستغربوا فالأزواج يقارنوا ما يشاهدوه بالخارج ولا نطالب بالتبرج فى الخارج
ولكن عزيزتى الزوجه تفننى لزوجك فى داخل بيتك ابهرييه بجمالك ودلعك



عاد وائل الى البيت بعد ان عملت له وفاء بجمالها ورشاقتها وحركاتها غسيل دماغ ,, ولم يتناول الغداء ,, في المساء حينما كان جالس مع ليلى كان يراقب تصرفاتها وطريقه كلامها وكثره حركتها ليديها ويقارن بينها وبين تلك الحسناء التي معه في العمل.... قطع حبل تفكيره رنين هاتف الشقه ,, ردت ليلى 
الو ,,, الوووو ,,, الووو ما تتكلمون حسبي الله عليكم عساكم عمى واغلقته بخشونه 
ثم اردفت قائله عمى بعينهم الثنتين يتصلون وما يتكلمون لا بارك الله فيهم ,, كانت كلماتها قاسيه جدا وخاليه من اي اسلوب راقي ... رن الهاتف مره اخرى ورفعت السماعه قائله : الووووو وكانت صديقتها المتصله ,,,, فحينما سمعت صوتها قالت لها ( هاااااااااااااا عايزه ايييييييييه) بكل خشونه , كان يسمع حديثها مع صديقتها وكانها شاب يحادث صديقه وحينما انهت المكالمه قالت لصاحبتها ( يالله يالله وجعتى راسي روحى بااااااي ) ...



سالها عن سبب معاملتها لصديقتها وقالت انها صديقه الطفوله وهذه المعامله عاديه فلايوجد كلفه ولاحواجز بينهما ( كان من المفروض ان تمثل ولو تمثيل انها رقيقه وعذبه الحديث مع صديقتها )....
كانت تثرثر طوال الوقت ولم تترك له المجال له حتى لان يحك شعر راسه من كثره ثرثرتها ,, نظر فجأه الى اظافرها وقاطع ثرثتها قائلا : ليلى لم لا تطولين اظافرك ,,, شنت عليه هجوم قائله : وع وع قذاره ,,, واسكتته بردها ....
في اليوم التالي ذهب للعمل وكانت وفاء في كامل اناقتها تجلس في المكتب ,, 
قال لها صباح الخير ,, ردت عليه بصوت ناعم : صباح الفل ,,, كانت رائحه عطرها الفرنسي تفوح في ارجاء المكتب حتى انه احس بالهيجان والاثاره من جمال الرائحه وتمنى لو كان لدى زوجته حلاله مثل هذا العطر,, قام بتعليمها بعض الامور في العمل وبعد ساعه اخذا استراحه ,, اخذ هو لنفسه شاي كي يشربه اما هي جلست على مكتبها واتصلت على زوجها قائله: صباح العسل عسوولي ,,, وحشتني موووت ,,, كان يختلس النظر لتعابير وجهها التي تتنوع بين الابتسامه الخفيفه والخجوله وتحريك رموشها بكل نعومه ,, حاول جاهدا ان يستمع لما تقوله لزوجها لان صوتها كان منخفض جدا واقرب للهمس ولكنه استطاع بجهد ان يستمع لبعض الحديث كانت تقول ( اممممم بفكر ,,,, ثم تردف قائله : مابي مابي اروح (بدلع كطفله صغيره) )كانت تتكلم وهي تلعب بخصلات شعرها وكان يراها بكل حسره والم على حالته مع ليلى ....
حينما انتهى الدوام كانا يمشيان مع بعض للخروج 



من الشركه وفجأه رن هاتف وفاء وكانت صديقتها المتصله ورفعت السماعه قائله : هااااي حبي ,, وحشتيني وينج من زمان ؟؟؟؟ ثم تضحك بخجل قائله ههههه لاااا بليييز , كان يستمع لحديثها مع صديقتها وهي تدللها ( حبيبتي وعمري وحياتي ) ويقارنها بزوجته التي كانت ستقتل صديقتها 



مرت الايام وهو يرى وفاء الناعمه الرقيقه الدلوعه في العمل ويعود البيت لزوجته الخشنه عاليه الصوت ليلى ,, يئس من محاوله اصلاحها او تعديلها ,, بالاخص انها وصلت للشهر التاسع وقريبا سيولد له طفل جديد ...
مرت ايام الشهر التاسع بسرعه وانجنب ليلى بنت جميله ,, بعد الولاده ذهبت لبيت والدتها للنفاس وهذه الفتره زادت بعد وائل عاطفيا عنها ,, لانها لم تعرف كيف تكسبه حتى وهي بعيده عنه ...



وضعت ليلى وفي فتره الاربعين ذهبت لبيت والدها للنفاس ,, على الرغم من انها منشغله بالرضاعه والسهر الا انها لم تكن تظهر لزوجها باجمل حله ,, شعرها منكوش وغير مرتب وعابسه دائما وعذرها هو الطفله كانت دائمه الشكوي والتذمر وكانها اول واحده تلد ,, كانت تعتقد انها بهذا الاسلوب تشعر وائل بمسؤوليته تجاه طفلته بكثره الشكاوي من بكائها 
ذات يوم دار نقاش حاد بينها وبين زوجها حول شكلها لانه طلب منها بعد الانتهاء من النفاس ان تقوم بعمل نيو لوك فرفضت واتهتمه انه صاحب عيون زايغه وانه يقارن بينها وبين بنات العمل اللاتي شغل لهن ولا عمل الا الاهتمام باشكالهن ( وهذا الواقع يا غبيه ) ... حاول ان يخبرها باسلوب لطيف ان ما يطلبه منها امر عادي وليس به اي شكل من اشكال الاهانه كانت ترفع صوتها عليه دون اي احترام او انوثه وفي نهايه النقاش خرجت وصفعت الباب بقوه خلفها ,, كان يكره هذه الحركه كرها شديدا بها وكم مره قال لها انه يكره التصفيع بالابواب والاشياء , لان ليلى مع الاسف بها طبع وهو حينما تغضب ترمي بالاشياء التي بيدها وتصفع البيبان وكأنها رجل غاضب !!!!!!!
حاول الا يتكلم امامها عن ستايلها ولا شكلها لانها تتحسس من الموضوع ولكنه كان يقرف منها بالاخص حينما يرى البنات اللاتي معه في العمل ويراها وكان حزين ويشعر انه مظلوم



كانت لدى وفاء صديقه اسمها عبير تعمل في احد البنوك ولكنها دائما تتردد على صديقتها ويشربن الشاي مع بعضهما بالمكتب ,, عبيره هذه كان يتجنبها وائل ويتحاشى الجلوس بالمكتب وقت وجودها هل تعلمن لماذا ؟؟؟ لان بها انوثه ورقه وتذوب الحديد من رقتها على الرغم من انها على قدر بسيط من الجمال الا انها ذات جاذبيه اخاذه لا يستطيع احد مقاومتها ((على قدر بسيط من الجمال بينما ليلى فى الأساس جميله ))
ذات يوم كانت وفاء خارجه من العمل لظرف ما لمده ساعه وبالصدفه مرت عبير عليها وكان وائل بالمكتب ,,القت عليه السلام وسالته عن وفاء فقال لها انها ستعود قريبا فجلست تنتظرها بالمكتبوهي تضع رجل فوق رجل ,,, ووائل يتصبب عرقا ويحاول ان يشغل نفسه باي عمل كي لا تقع عينه بعينها الاخاذه ...
فجأه قطع الصمت صوتها وهي تقول له بكل نعومه وانوثه وهي تبتسم ابتسامه تفاؤل : اوووكي اخ وائل انا رايحه وبلغ وفاء بقدومي .... قال لها لاااا تذهبي هي على وصول وقام بتضييفها وطلب لها شاي وعصير ,, في هذه الاثناء
كانا يتكلمان مع بعضهما عن البنك الذي تعمل به ,,, ووائل يكاد يلتهمها بعينيه ,,اكتشف انها على قدر عالي من الثقافه على الرغم من ان مجالها هو القطاع المصرفي والمالي الا انها تفهم كثيرا في عمله هو ووفاء وشك انها درست نفس تخصصه الا انها عللت انها كثيره القراءه والاطلاع ,, وائل كان يكلمها ويتمنى الا تعود وفاء كي يجلس معها لاطول وقت ممكن,, من جاذبيتها ونعومتها 
لأول مرة شعر وائل باءثارة شديده
لم يشعر بها قط مع زوجته حتى ان دماغه توقف عن التفكير والمقارنه بينها وبين زوجته وكل ما اراده هو الحصول على هذه الفتاه باي طريقه وتعويض ما فاته من حرمان وكبت ....
اكيد تتسائلن عن شكل عبير ,, عبير كانت متوسطه الطول ولكنها بارعه في اختيار ما يظهرها فارهه الطول ,, لونها برونزي , رشيقه وواضح من جسمها انها تمارس التمارين الرياضيه بانتظام ,, خصر نحيل مع صدر بارز ,,,باختصار قوامها ممشوق ,, بشرتها صافيه كالاطفال , لا يوجد اثر 
ندبه او حبه وكانها لم تتعرض قط للشمس وذلك بسبب متابعتها لبشرتها اول باول عند اخصائيه جلديه ,, طبعا الايدي والارجل ناعمه جدا ولا يوجد اثر شعره واحده وذلك بفضل الليزر المستمر ,, ملامح وجهها متوسطه الجمال بل ان جمالها اقل من ليلى ولكنها بسبب اهتمامها بنفسها وما يناسبها وثقتها العاليه تعطي الشخص انطباع بانها اجمل امراه بالكون ... شعرها مقطع لقطع متدرجه مع غره تغطي نصف الوجه وواضح اهتمامها فيه من كثافته ولمعانه ,, فهي لا تتردد الا الى ارقى الصالونات وتقوم بعمل برنامج دوري للاهتمام بشعرها 
عاد وائل الى البيت وهو يحاول ان يضع خطه محكمه للحصول على هذه الجميله المثقفه ,, ولكن كيف ؟؟؟ في الليل لم يمر على زوجته بيت والدها لانه يعلم انه سيرى صوره تمحي صوره عبير الجميله التي ثبتت في ذهنه ,,, كانت ليلى تلاحقه بالاتصالات ولم تتركه يرتاح وتتهمه انه عديم المسؤوليه ولا يريد ان يرى ابنته وتحت اصرارها ذهب لها ,, كانت ترتدي قميص نوم خاص بالرضاعه لونه بنفسجي غامق وبه دانتيل ابيض يخلو من اي ذوق وانوثه ,, اما شعرها فكان مرفوع على شكل كعكه ولا يوجد ذره من المكياج في وجهها او ذره من العطر في رائحتها ,, كانت تفرقع اصابعها ولا تكف عن هذه الحركه المزعجه 
وعذرها انها تعودت عليها .... حينما جلس معها زوجها كان ينظر ليدها وكل شعره تسابق الاخرى في الطول وكان يقارن بين يدي عبير اللامعتين ويدها الخشنه ويشعر ان غلطه حياته هو الزواج بليلى ,, قطع حبل تفكيره صوت ليلى وهي تتثائب فاتحه فمها على مصراعيه دون اي دلع او انوثه ,,, استأذن بالخروج فرفضت وقال لها انه سيذهب لينام مبكرا ليصحى للعمل ,, ودعته وسط تذمرها وشكوتها منه لانه لا يجلس معها ومن ابنته التي لاتكف عن البكاء ... 

في اليوم التالي حاول جاهدا ان يحصل على اي معلومه عن عبير من خلال وفاء فاكتشف انها مطلقه على الرغم من صغر سنها ,, صار يعد الايام والليالي كي تأتي عبير لتزور صديقتها ويراها

----------


## ريان الحب

الله يهديه

----------


## nina algerie

عاشقنا الولهان وائل يعيش في عالم ثاني ,, ينتظر اليوم الذي تشرف به سعاده الانسه عبير الى العمل كي يراها او يسمع صوتها ,, من كثره الحاحه احست وفاء بان في الامر ان ,, وذات يوم قالت له علانيه : وائل انت متزوج ؟؟؟؟؟؟ اجابها نعم ولكن لدي زوجه مع وقف التنفيذ ,,, ضحكت وفاء ضحكه كلها خبث ودهاء .....
مرت الايام وجاءت عبير اخيرا ,, كانت علاقتها مع وائل لا تتعدى السلام والسؤال عن الحال ,,, يحاول ان يفتعل اي نقاش معها كي تتجاوب معه ,, كانت تجيبه على اسئلته ان سال وتسايره في الردود ان تحدث ولكنه يشعر انها مغروره ,, ذات كبرياء يجذب ,, وسحر يسوقه الى اليها ,,,
كل مره كان يعد نفسه انها المره الاخيره وسوف يحسم هذا الالم الذي يعيش به ويكلم وفاء ولكنه لا يعرف كيف يجذبها نحوه شخصيتها غامضه على الرغم من طيبتها ,, تخلط بين التواضع والغرور ,, بين المرح والجديه ..... 
طبعا انتهت ليلى من النفاس وعادت الى البيت ,, شكوى مستمره واهمال زائد في شكلها ,, والعذر انها لا تجد الوقت الكافي للاهتمام بنفسها ,, وزنها زائد بعد الولاده ,, شعرها يتساقط بكثره ,, والمخفي اعظم ( الهواء والافرازات )
ذات مره كانت عبير تجلس مع وفاء في المكتب ,,,, فسمعها وائل وهي تطلب من وفاء ان تخبر زوجها كي يبحث لها عن محل تجاري مناسب باجار جيد ,, فقاطعها وائل وقال لها لدى والدي محل تجاري قريب من الشركه هنا موقعه ممتاز جدا ولكن لماذا تريدينه ؟؟ اجابته انها تريد ان تفتح صالون تجميل ,,, سالته عن الايجار وكان مناسب جدا ,, اعطاها رقمه بدون تردد وطلب منها الاتصال مساءا كي يرتب الامر مع والده ,,, اخذت الرقم على عجاله واستأذنت ....
في المساء انتظر وائل ,لم تتصل عبير , يوم ,,, يومين ,, 3 ايام ,,, بعد 4 ايام اتصلت اخيييرا ,,,وتم الاتفاق ان تمر لترى المحل وموقعه في المساء ,,
في المساء تجهز وائل وحلق لحيته ورش من احسن العطور لديه ولبس اجمل ملابسه وقبل ان يخرج من الشقه اوقفته ليلى قائله : بنتك يعني مالها حق تمسكها شوي وتقعد معاها ؟؟؟ اجابها : ليس الان فيما بعد لانني مشغول .... اجابته بصوتها العالي النشاز : والله هالطفله مو بس بنتي انا ؟؟؟ كانت تكلمه وهو ينظر لاسنانها الصفراء ,, فوقها طبقه من اللون الاصفر ( مسكينه ليس لديها وقت لتغسل اسنانها ) نظر لها باحتقار وخرج مسرعا .....
ذهب الى المكان المتفق عليه وجاءت عبير في سيارتها 

دخلت معه الى المحل وعاينت موقعه ومساحته , اعجبها المحل كثيرا واحضر وائل ورقه العقد كي تقوم بالتوقيع عليها ,, فيما كان يبحث عن قلم اخرجت وفاء قلمها من الحقيبه ,, كان وردي اللون ومرصع بفصوص فضيه على شكل فراشات ,, رقيق وناعم ,, بعد ان انتهت من توقيع العقد ابتسمت له ابتسامه شكر,, واول ما وقع عينه عليه هو اسنانها الصحيه البيضاء وكاد ان يبكي امامها حينما تذكر اسنان ليلى 


شتان بين الابساماتين 

عاد الى البيت وهو في عالم اخر من الرومانسيه والخيال يحلم باليوم الذي يكلم فيه عبير او يراها ,, استقبلته ليلى 
وشعرها منفوش وكانها لم تمشطه قط ,, باهت ومقصف اما وجهها فكان عابس لا يعرف طريقا للابتسامه ,, كانت تضع ابنتها على الكرسي المجاور وتجلس هي ولا تكف على هز رجليها بتوتر ,,, القى وائل السلام ومضى في طريقه لغرفه النوم ,,, استوقفته بكل قوه وكانها رجل قائله : وين رايح ؟؟؟؟ اجابها : سانام تعبان .. ردت عليه : هل تتوقع مني ان اخذك بالاحضان وادلكك وانت لا تدري عن بنتك ؟؟؟
حاول ان يسكتها وقال لها : بس يا ليلى راسي بتوجعنى .... قالت له : انا الليله لن اسهر مع بنتك وخذها انت اسهر معها كي تشعر بالمسؤوليه ,,,, رد عليها بكل قوه : حينما تصبحين انثى حقيقه سافعل ما تريدين واسهر مع ابنتك ,, قالت له
ماذا تقصد بانثى حقيقيه ؟؟؟؟؟... اخذها من يدها بقوه واوقفها امام المراه وقال لها : ماذا ترين امامك ؟؟؟؟ قالت له : ارى نفسي ,, قال لها : هل هذا منظر امراه متزوجه ؟؟ اين الرشاقه ؟؟؟؟ اين المكياج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اين الاناقه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اين الرائحه الزكيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ انا مللت من هذه الحياه وقرفت من شكلك ,, انهى كلامه ودخل الى الغرفه واغلق الباب بقوه عليه ..... وتركها تبكي وتنوح في الصاله ,,,,

يتبع

----------


## nina algerie

في اليوم التالي جمعت ليلى اغراضها وذهبت لبيت والدها ,, عاد وائل بعد العمل الى البيت ولم يجدها وحينما اتصل بها اجابته بكل خشونه : انا في بيت والدي ان اردتني كما انا تعال واذا لا تريدني احسن 
ضحك في نفسه وقال ( شين وقوي عين ) ,, اتصل في عبير وادعى انه يسأل عن شئ يخص المحل ,, استمرت مكالمتهما نصف ساعه في النهايه دعاها على العشاء فاجابته انها لا تستطيع وحينما سالها لماذا ؟؟ قالت له لانني ساذهب الى بركه مع صديقاتي نسبح ونقوم بعمل حفله شواء ( باربكيو ) الى الفجر ونلعب في الماء ونمرح ( كان وائل يتخيل الجو بركه ولعب وشواء وضحك )قال لها الا تستطيعين ان تتركي موعدك اليوم ؟؟ قالت له بدلع : لااا وائل ما اقدر وعدت صديقاتي وشريت ملابس سباحه ,, سالها بكل لهفه : اي لون ملابس السباحه ؟؟ قالت له : متردده لدي طقمين واحد ازرق فيه قلوب حمراء والاخر وردي فيه قلوب خضراء ,, كان وائل يتخيل ملابس البحر والوانها وتحديدا يتخيلها على عبير ( هذا تفكير الرجل وخياله ) ,, قال لها ايهما ستلبسين ,, ردت عليه بكل دلع : امممم انت اختار ,, قال لها البسي الوردي وهو يكاد يطلق زفره من صدره مكبوته من سنوات

بعد ان تخيل واشبع خياله عرض عليها العشاء في اليوم التالي ووافقت ....
اما ليلى فهي تقضي اوقاتها في التفكير في بيت والدها : لانها ترى نفسها على حق ووائل خطا ,, كانت تفكر ان وائل لايشبع ولا يعجبه شئ وانها تقوم بما عليها واكثر ولكن عينه فارغه 
بطلتنا ليلى في بيت والدها لم تخبر احدا بالسبب واخبرت اختها مهى فقط ,, التي استغلت الوضع ونزلت عليها بكومه من النصائح والارشادات واللوم قائله : زوجك صادق يا ليلى كم مره حذرتك وكم مره نصحتك ولكنك لا تسمعين وترين نفسك الصح والاخرين الخطأ... اسمعي مني ولو مره واحده واكسبي زوجك الذي بدأ يتمرد على وضعه معك ,, قاطعتها : ليلى : اسكتي لو سمحتي لست ناقصه نصائح منك ايتها المراهقه ,, ردت عليها مهى : المراهقه التي تستهزأين بها تعرف كيف تكسب زوجها اذا تزوجت اكثر منك ,, ردت عليها ليلى بعصبيه : اخرجي الى خارج الغرفه وطردتها ....اخبرت والدها واخوانها ان سوء تفاهم بسيط حصل بينهما ...
من جهه اخرى كانت عبير ووفاء مع صديقاتهما في المزرعه , كانتا تجلسان مع بعضيهما في جهه معينه على كرسي مقابل للبركه وباقي البنات بعضهن يسبحن وبعضهن يضحكن وبعضهم يتحدثن ,,, عبير اخبرت صديقتها وتوأم روحها وفاء باخر المستجدات في موضوع وائل وحكت لها عن المكالمه ,, فتحت وفاء عينها وقالت لها :اووووو ماهذه الجرأه ,, غمزت عبير بعينها وقالت لها : ااااااه لو تعلمين بما اعلم ,, هل تدرين ان وائل هذا الموظف الذي معك اهداه والده عماره كامله في منطقه ( ....) ,, هذا وائل الذي يجلس معك كل يوم لدى والده معارض سيارات وعمارات ومحلات لاتعد ولاتحصى ..... استغربت وفاء قائله : حقا ؟؟ لم يحكي لي ولا مره وكل مااعرفه انه ابن عائله غنيه ولكن لا اعرف ماذا يملك ,,, اسكتتها عبير قائله : انا اكتشفت كل هذا في مكالمتي معه اليوم لم لا اجرب حظي معه ؟؟ لن اخسر شئ , سالتها وفاء : وماذا عن خالد ( صديق عبير ) اجابتها : سأرى من الافضل خالد او وائل وفيما بعد سأحكم,, ضحكت الصديقتان ضحكه عاليه خبيئه ,, في هذه الاثناء كان وائل لا يكف عن الاتصال في عبير وهي تتجاهله متعمده , بعد خامس مكالمه ردت عليه واخبرته بصوتها الناعم انها في البركه الان ولا تستطيع ان تكلمه ,, سالها : هل لبستي الوردي ,, اجابته بحياء : امممم بعدين بقولك ,, يالله باي .....

جاء اليوم التالي ,, يوم العشاء ,, حجز وائل طاوله لشخصين و لبس ملابس شبابيه جينز وقميص وحذاء رياضي ووضع في شعره كميه من الجل وظهر بمظهر مختلف عن العمل تماما ,, ذهب للمطعم المتفق عليه 

وهو مطعم يقع في احد الفنادق الراقيه,, جلس لينتظرها على الطاوله المطله على البحر ,, كان الجو رومانسي جدا في ضوء الشموع وصوت الموسيقى الكلاسيكيه وشكل البحر ليلا , , جاءت عبير وكانت تتألق في فستان حرير مناسب للمطعم يجمع بين اللون الزهري والاسود به ربطه على جانب الخصر زادته فخامه,, قصير تحت الركبه بقليل وكمه قصير مع اكسسوارات مناسبه وحذاء عالي وردي وحقيبه بنفس لون الحذاء ,,, 
وهو مطعم يقع في احد الفنادق الراقيه,, جلس لينتظرها على الطاوله المطله على البحر ,, كان الجو رومانسي جدا في ضوء الشموع وصوت الموسيقى الكلاسيكيه وشكل البحر ليلا , , جاءت عبير وكانت تتألق في فستان حرير مناسب للمطعم يجمع بين اللون الزهري والاسود به ربطه على جانب الخصر زادته فخامه,, قصير تحت الركبه بقليل وكمه قصير مع اكسسوارات مناسبه وحذاء عالي وردي وحقيبه بنفس لون الحذاء ,,, 
القت التحيه عليه وجلست على الطاوله ,, تناولا العشاء ,, وتحدثا مع بعضهما وطال حديثهما ,, هو تحدث عن نفسه وعن المدرسه الخاصه التي درس بها وعن دراسته الجامعيه في امريكا ,, ذكر انه الابن الوحيد وسط بنات ,, كانت من خلال حديثه وتصرفاته ولباقته تكتشف شيئا فشيئا انها لم تخطأ فهو ولد عز وخير وصاحب ذوق ,, ادعت انها لا تعرف انه متزوج ,,, اما هي تحدثت عن نفسها : اين درست في الجامعه وماهو طموحها وعن علاقتها باسرتها 

قائله بانها ( دلوعه بابي ) وانه لا يرضى عليها ويفضلها على جميع اخوانها ,, انتقلت ذاكرته الى ليلى التي كانت تفتخر ان ابوها من صنع منها انثى تتحمل المسؤوليه بسبب صفعاته بينما هذه الرقيقه التي امامه تقول له ( انا دلوعه بابي ) ,, سالها عن حالتها الاجتماعيه واخبرته انها مطلقه وتحتفظ بالاسباب لنفسها ,, استغلت الفرصه واعادت عليه نفس السؤال فاخبرها انه متزوج وسيطلق عما قريب ,, تعمدت الا تساله عن التفاصيل وصمتت ,, كانت تقطر جاذبيه ونعومه ,, كان ينظر ليدها الناعمه ويتمنى لو يلمسها كانت تضع طلاء اظافر زهري مناسب لالوان الفستان ...حاول ان يمسك نفسه لانه لو ترك لها العنان لامسك يدها وقبلها بدل اليد الخشنه التي ضيع معها وقته 
سالها عن اهلها ومحاسبتهم لها على التأخير فاخبرته ان والدها كثير السفر وامها تثق بها و تسمح لها بالتأخير او المبيت في بيت صديقاتها او حتى السفر معهن,, انتهت السهره التي لن ولم ينساها وائل ,, ثم ذهب الشقه وتمنى لو تحدث معجزه وتتبدل ليلى بعبير وهو يتخيل عبير وشكلها وابتسامتها وضحكتها وصوتها,, 

مرت 3 شهور على هذا الحال ,, وائل في غرامياته مع عبير لم يهتم لزوجته او ابنته ,, اما ليلى فهي في بيت والدها تنتظر الامل ,,, زاد اهمالها لشكلها ,, زاد وزنها بشكل فظيع ,, وزاد صوتها خشونه .
لم يفكر وائل بالسؤال عنها او عن ابنته لانه وصل لاقصى حد وصار لا يتحمل حتى ان يتم ذكر اسم ليلى امامه ولا يرد حتى على مكالمات اخوانها,, والد ليلى مهموم على حالة ابنته ونصحها ان تعود برجليها التي اتت بهما لان هذا الشئ بصالحها وان زوجها غاضب لانها تركت البيت لذلك هو لا يرد على اتصالاتهم ولا يأتي للسؤال عن زوجته لم تقبل ليلى بالعوده وفي الاخير تحت اصرار والدها قبلت ,, جمعت اغراضها من جديد وفي هذه المره لم تتركها مهى وشانها وخرجت معها الى السوق واشترت بعض الجينزات والبيجامات ,, اما شعرها لم تقبل بقصه ,, الحت مهى عليها بالذهاب للصالون 

عادت ليلى للشقه اثناء تواجد زوجها في العمل ,, طبخت الغداء وبخرت الشقه ثم ارتدت احد الجينزات التي اشترتها وفوقه بلوزه بيضاء عاديه ,, فتحت شعراء الذي صففته مسبقا في الصالون ,, ووضعت روج فقط ,,, انتظرت وائل واخيرا جاء ,, كان يتكلم في الموبايل مع عبير وحينما فتح باب الشقه ووجد ليلى اندهش واستغرب واغلق الهاتف بسرعه .... القيا على بعضهما السلام ودخل وائل مسرعا وهو يكاد يموت من الخوف الى غرفه المكتب وخبا كل ما يتعلق بعبير من رسائل او صور او اغراض شخصيه داخل 

احد الادراج واقفلها بالمفتاح .... 
سالته ليلى ان كان يريد ان يتغدى فاجابها بالنفي فردت عليه قائله : يجب ان تتغدى لانني طبخت الغداء من اجلك ,,وافق تحت الحاحها ,,,اثناء جلوسهما على السفره كان ياكل هو بالملعقه اما هي فكانت تأكل كالعاده بيدها ولم يتغير شئ من اطباعها ,, الاكل باليد والكلام اثناء الاكل وخروج الطعام الى حول الفم ,,,بادرته بالكلام قائله : وائل انا زعلانه ..,, سالها : لماذا ؟؟؟ اجابت : لانك لم تعلق على شكلي ولا ملابسي انا لبست هذه الملابس التي اكرهها من اجلك ولكنك لم تعلق ولم تمدحني ,, تفحصها بعينه ونظر الى 

كرشها المتدلي واجابها : ماذا تريدين ان اقول لك .. ردت عليه : قول لي انت ذوق حلوه روعه ,,, رد عليها : انت ذوق حلوه روعه ... سكتت قليلا ورجعت قالت والاكل يملأ فمها : انا زعلانه على شئ ثاني ... وضع وائل الملعقه على الصحن بملل واجابها لماذا ؟؟ 

قالت : لانك 3 شهور لم تسال عن ابنتك ولا عني .. ولو لم اتي برجلي الى البيت لكنت نسيتني ,, حتى ابنتك لم تسال عنها حينما دخلت بعد العمل ,,, اجابها : وهل طردتك انا من المنزل كي اتي لاراضيك ؟؟؟؟ قالت له : لا لم تطردني ولكنك جرحتني ,, اجابها : وهل الصراحه تجرح ؟؟؟ انا قلت لك الحقيقه وبدل ان تغيري نفسك تركتيني وتركتي البيت وذهبتي ثم قال الحمدلله 


وقام من على السفره ودخل لغرفه النوم 
اتصل بعبير التي اجابت بصوتها الناعم هلا حياتي .. طلب منها ان يراها فقالت له : حبيبي الان لا استطيع فانا في النادي الرياضي ( الجيم ) ,, طلب منها ان يراها مساءا ,, فقالت له : والله 

سوري قلبي لا استطيع لانني مدعوه على زفاف صديقتي ,,, قال لها : احضري الزفاف واخرجي بسرعه وتعالي لي الى المطعم الفلاني ,, قالت له : لا استطيع الذهاب لاي مطعم لانني سالبس فستان سهره ,, 

تحمس وقال لها : يجب ان اراك حتى لو دقيقه واحده واتفقا ان ينتظرها بالسياره على باب الفندق كي يراها وهي تدخل للزفاف ...
في الموعد المحدد ذهب وائل بسيارته وانتظر طويلا حتى اتت وكانت تمشي مشيتها الهادئه بفستانها الراقي وارسلت له بيديها قبله طائره من بعيد ,, كاد ان يلتهمها بنظراته واتصل بها وحاول ان تجلس معه بالسياره حتى لو 5 دقايق الا انها تعذرت بالزفاف ...


عاد الى البيت ودخل لغرفه النوم ,, كانت ليلى تبدل ملابسها ,,, دخل عليها بهذا الوضع واطال النظر لها ,, ليس بسبب اشتياقه لها بل لانه كان يقارن بين جسد عبير الممشوق المشدود وجسد زوجته المترهل السمين ,, نام هو وليلى على نفس السرير وكان يتجنب ان يلمس جسمه جسمها اثناء نومهما ,, نظر الى الساعه وكانت الواحده صباحا ,, لابد ان عبير عادت من الزفاف ,, اتجه الى الحمام متسللا واتصل 


بعشيقته ,, استمر حديثهما الى الساعه الثالثه صباحا ....
مرت الايام وهو غارق في الحب حتى النخاع ,, اما ليلى فعادت كما كانت الى دراعتها وجلابياتها لانها لم ترتح لشكلها الجديد بالاخص ان زوجها لم يعلق عليه وبالطبع عادت لشكوتها المستمره من الطفله وكانت تعبر عن شكواها بالصراخ بصوت عالي على ابنتها حتى اثناء تواجد زوجها في البيت بدون اي انوثه او 

او رقه ,, كان وائل يكره الصوت العالي والصراخ ولكن ماذا يفعل ؟؟؟ كان ينتظر ان تحدث معجزه الهيه تخلصه من زوجته النكديه ذات الصوت العالي ,, اما ليلى كانت تشعر ان خطبا ما الم بزوجها الذي تغير 180 درجه عن السابق ,, لم يقرب منها ولو مره واحده منذ ان عادت ,,, يعاملها بجفاف ورسميه ,, ينتظر منها اي زله كي ينفجر في وجهها ,,, ينظر لها باحتقار 

شديد ,,, بالاضافه الى شكله الجديد 

لم تكن تعلم ان السر هو عبير التي كانت تغدق عليه الحب والحنان والدلع فيما يغدق عليها هو الهدايا والعطايا والاموال ... كانت عبير حينما تكلمه تشعره انه طفل صغير تغمره بالحب والاهتمام وكان يفرح كثيرا حينما تخاطبه وتقول له : بيبي ..... 

يتبع

----------


## ~..أم الدويس..~

> قل خيراً أو أصمت . .
> 
> تشجعيهـآآ على أبغض الحلال !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


هيه ماتشجعها... هذا اللي ريلها يباه..

هو ماحطلها الا اختيارين ..

ياعيشه النكد او الطلاق..

يعني لو يباها جان قالها انا مب عايبني هالشي اباج تغيرينه..

محد كامل..وجسمها لو ماترهل الحين بيترهل عقب الحمال .. بيرد يقولها نفس الرمسه

هذا واحد يبا الطلاق ومب عارف يقولها بطريقه صريحه..

حتى شوفي القصه اللي فوق ولو ماتقرينها كلها اقري اول شي.. ريلها حاول معاها ولمحلها وسار واشترالها وقالها شو يبا حاول يغيرها..

مب قالها انا مب مقتنع فيج يا عيشه نكد يا طلاق..!!
------------------------------------------------------------------

اختي عيون سيف..

يلسي معاه وقوليله شو اللي مب عايبنك شرات ماقالن الخوات.. اذا ماحصل سبب وتم يقول اشيياء تافهه اعرفي انه يبا الطلاق ويدور سبب .. 

الله يسهل امورج ويصلح حالج ويعوضج خير

----------


## علاية راك

نحيس هذا ريلج محد كامل غير الله سبحانه يحمد ربه انه خذج ولقى له حرمه امحق ريال

----------


## ديــايــه

*بس كلمه حق اللي ينبشون ورا البنت ..

شوف مشكلتكم ؟!!!

كلن يرى الناس بعين طبعه ..

ليش جي مستوين شكاكين وحالتكم لله وادورون ورا البنت ...

عيب عليكم ...

تبون تنصحون انصحوا ماتبون اظهروا من الموضوع ..

مايحتاي تشككون في كلامها ..

سواء صادقه والا جاذبه حق عمرها ..

ان بعد الظن اثم ... 

والله عيب ..

المهم صاحبه الموضوع ...

دخلي حد من اهلج هذا بايعنج برخيص ..

لا اترخصين من عمرج ازياده ..

لانه باجر بتكون بينكم عشره وعيال ..

شوه خانتها العيشه ويا واحد مب طايقنج ..!!

انا ماشجعت على شي .. 

انا اللي اقوله كل واحد فيكم لازم يعرف اللي له واللي عليه ..

وهوه اصلا مب ريال حتي لو مجبور فيج ..

المفروض ماياخذج من اساسه ..

والا يتحرى بنات الناس لعبه ..

يدخل عليها ويضيع حياتها وبس يقول كنت مجبور والا مب مرتاح ..

عيب عليه صدق انه مب ريال ..*

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ليش هوما يبدا ويغير الروتين؟؟

ليش جيه بعض الريااييل يبون الحرمه كامله وهم فيهن عيوب الدنيا


الله يعينج

----------


## سحر الخزرجي

مع احترامي لج هذا اكيد شايفله شوفه غيرج والله يكون في عونج و يصلح باله

----------


## دلوعه فزاع

الله يعينج وايسر لج امورج يارب

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

> انا قريت لها رد انها حامل في 4 اشهر وتبغي تسوي رجيم وهذا كان في شهر 6 الي طااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف ...
> وحتى لو نك ربيهتج كان من المفروض تقولين في بداية الموضووووووووووووووووووع تنوية يعني ..
> 
> لان صدق حرام نتفاعل ويا الموضوع والبنات يحليلهم داخلين متحمسين واخر شي مقصة ,,,
> 
> 
> والسموحه ................................


صدقتي والله لازم مانحط في ذمتنا شي
يمكن اللي حادره من نكها وحده ثانيه


انا نكي كانن يحدرن منه بنات ويكتبون مشاكلهم
ويصير التناقض !! والبنات كل همهم ينبشون بدون مايدرون 

ان النك مستخدم لاكثرمن شخص

----------


## متابعه

وابويه من هالرياييل @@ بس يتحججون بأي شي اونه مب مقتنع شو ها بعد تو الناس الحين يقول مب مقتنع عقب شو

----------


## RNEN

لو انا مكانج بخلي يحب قلبي موب جسمي ..!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Asooma

يعني معقوله كل شي فييه حلو؟

اصلن مب حلوه يقولها وانتو بعدكم معرسين

الله يهديه

----------


## خيوط الزعفران

حبيبتي الله يعينج اول شئ

بس لا تفتحين له مجال انه يتكلم بالطريقة هذه

وخلج واثقة من نفسج عدل

وتمي امدحي في روحج وبينين له انه ما فيج شئ ينعاب

واذا قالج انج نفس الروتين ... قوليله حبيبي أنت تامر باللي تبيه 

شو تحب اسويلك انا حاضر

بس لا تفتحين له مجال يتكلم جيه

واذا اتكلم قوليله لو سمحت ما فيه اي انسان يحب انك تتكلم عنه بالطريقة هذه

يعني لو انا قلتلك جيه شو بيكون شعورك او احساسك

اكيد ما راح يعجبك

واحنا تونا معرسين .. ومع الايام راح نفهم بعض اكثر

وما في انسان كامل

----------


## كيكه حلوهـ

الله المستعان

----------


## layan

لا تتركيله مجال ينتقد فيكي
وغيري بنفسك وجددي لبسك مكياجك حركاتك ضحتك...
انا تابعت قصة اللي كتبتها نينا يا ريت تكمليها

----------


## لؤلؤة الخليج1

> في اليوم التالي جمعت ليلى اغراضها وذهبت لبيت والدها ,, عاد وائل بعد العمل الى البيت ولم يجدها وحينما اتصل بها اجابته بكل خشونه : انا في بيت والدي ان اردتني كما انا تعال واذا لا تريدني احسن 
> ضحك في نفسه وقال ( شين وقوي عين ) ,, اتصل في عبير وادعى انه يسأل عن شئ يخص المحل ,, استمرت مكالمتهما نصف ساعه في النهايه دعاها على العشاء فاجابته انها لا تستطيع وحينما سالها لماذا ؟؟ قالت له لانني ساذهب الى بركه مع صديقاتي نسبح ونقوم بعمل حفله شواء ( باربكيو ) الى الفجر ونلعب في الماء ونمرح ( كان وائل يتخيل الجو بركه ولعب وشواء وضحك )قال لها الا تستطيعين ان تتركي موعدك اليوم ؟؟ قالت له بدلع : لااا وائل ما اقدر وعدت صديقاتي وشريت ملابس سباحه ,, سالها بكل لهفه : اي لون ملابس السباحه ؟؟ قالت له : متردده لدي طقمين واحد ازرق فيه قلوب حمراء والاخر وردي فيه قلوب خضراء ,, كان وائل يتخيل ملابس البحر والوانها وتحديدا يتخيلها على عبير ( هذا تفكير الرجل وخياله ) ,, قال لها ايهما ستلبسين ,, ردت عليه بكل دلع : امممم انت اختار ,, قال لها البسي الوردي وهو يكاد يطلق زفره من صدره مكبوته من سنوات
> 
> بعد ان تخيل واشبع خياله عرض عليها العشاء في اليوم التالي ووافقت ....
> اما ليلى فهي تقضي اوقاتها في التفكير في بيت والدها : لانها ترى نفسها على حق ووائل خطا ,, كانت تفكر ان وائل لايشبع ولا يعجبه شئ وانها تقوم بما عليها واكثر ولكن عينه فارغه 
> بطلتنا ليلى في بيت والدها لم تخبر احدا بالسبب واخبرت اختها مهى فقط ,, التي استغلت الوضع ونزلت عليها بكومه من النصائح والارشادات واللوم قائله : زوجك صادق يا ليلى كم مره حذرتك وكم مره نصحتك ولكنك لا تسمعين وترين نفسك الصح والاخرين الخطأ... اسمعي مني ولو مره واحده واكسبي زوجك الذي بدأ يتمرد على وضعه معك ,, قاطعتها : ليلى : اسكتي لو سمحتي لست ناقصه نصائح منك ايتها المراهقه ,, ردت عليها مهى : المراهقه التي تستهزأين بها تعرف كيف تكسب زوجها اذا تزوجت اكثر منك ,, ردت عليها ليلى بعصبيه : اخرجي الى خارج الغرفه وطردتها ....اخبرت والدها واخوانها ان سوء تفاهم بسيط حصل بينهما ...
> من جهه اخرى كانت عبير ووفاء مع صديقاتهما في المزرعه , كانتا تجلسان مع بعضيهما في جهه معينه على كرسي مقابل للبركه وباقي البنات بعضهن يسبحن وبعضهن يضحكن وبعضهم يتحدثن ,,, عبير اخبرت صديقتها وتوأم روحها وفاء باخر المستجدات في موضوع وائل وحكت لها عن المكالمه ,, فتحت وفاء عينها وقالت لها :اووووو ماهذه الجرأه ,, غمزت عبير بعينها وقالت لها : ااااااه لو تعلمين بما اعلم ,, هل تدرين ان وائل هذا الموظف الذي معك اهداه والده عماره كامله في منطقه ( ....) ,, هذا وائل الذي يجلس معك كل يوم لدى والده معارض سيارات وعمارات ومحلات لاتعد ولاتحصى ..... استغربت وفاء قائله : حقا ؟؟ لم يحكي لي ولا مره وكل مااعرفه انه ابن عائله غنيه ولكن لا اعرف ماذا يملك ,,, اسكتتها عبير قائله : انا اكتشفت كل هذا في مكالمتي معه اليوم لم لا اجرب حظي معه ؟؟ لن اخسر شئ , سالتها وفاء : وماذا عن خالد ( صديق عبير ) اجابتها : سأرى من الافضل خالد او وائل وفيما بعد سأحكم,, ضحكت الصديقتان ضحكه عاليه خبيئه ,, في هذه الاثناء كان وائل لا يكف عن الاتصال في عبير وهي تتجاهله متعمده , بعد خامس مكالمه ردت عليه واخبرته بصوتها الناعم انها في البركه الان ولا تستطيع ان تكلمه ,, سالها : هل لبستي الوردي ,, اجابته بحياء : امممم بعدين بقولك ,, يالله باي .....
> 
> جاء اليوم التالي ,, يوم العشاء ,, حجز وائل طاوله لشخصين و لبس ملابس شبابيه جينز وقميص وحذاء رياضي ووضع في شعره كميه من الجل وظهر بمظهر مختلف عن العمل تماما ,, ذهب للمطعم المتفق عليه 
> ...


ويييييييييييييييييين التكملة

اندمجت بالقصة

----------


## روح وليد

الريل الي يحب حرمته مايهتم بجمسه ولا شياته بس فديتج يمكن انتي مب فاهمتله

----------


## شيخةراك

كوني واثقه من نفسج
الجمال مايدوم
والجسم مع العرس بيخترب زياده
حمل وولاده ورضاعه
تزيد الترهلات ماتقل
اسمها الحياه الزوجيه يعني غصبن عنه يتقبلج ويحب اخلاقج الطيبه ومايدور الشكل بس
وانتي اهتمي بجسمج عشا نفسيتج انتي مب بس عشان رضاه هوه

----------


## the duchess

لا تخلينه يأثر فيج هالكلام وخلي ثقتج في نفسج ،، 

وقوليله بالعكس انا حلووه والكل يشهد ،، دوم خبريه كيف فلانه مدحتج اليوم

وغيري في ستايلج 

لانه يمكن هالنوع من اللبس يخلي العيوب تبين اكثر 

وانتبهي وايد لها النقطه وعلى حسب شكل جسمج وين مناطق المتن عندج

وادخلي نادي او سباحه 

وودلعيه وسوويله كل شي لا تتخلين من البدايه اثبتي انج قد الشي وقد الزواج وقد انج تترسين عينه

----------


## الأمورة الحلوة

هذا نفس طبع ريلي الله يلقعهم من ر ياييل أكيد عينه زايغة

----------


## NoooNooo

الله يهديه ويسخره لج

----------


## ᴥĦĭģĥ ħęᾷľšᴥ

الله يهديه لج

----------


## دلع العاصمه

انا ما فهمت كيف من الحينه يحكم؟؟؟؟

يعني بعدكم ما خذيتو ع بعض 

يمكن هو فهم مستحاج و خجلج برود و انه نفس الروتين؟؟؟

انتي لازم تبانيله انج قويه وامدحي عمرج جدامه و لا تخلينه يهز ثقتج بنفسج ابدا

وانتي صارحيه و قوليله نحن تونا معاريس يعني بعد ما شفت خيري من شري

والل يهدي

----------


## دلووعتهم

الله يهديييييه

----------


## بعيدة المنال

حبيتي خلاج تحسين انه عيب فيج لا حبيبتي المشكله منه لا تقولي ترهل ما ترهل ماله خص دام ما يباج ليش خذاج من بدايه والله ريايل هالزمن يتحرون بنات ناس لعبه انتي صلي صلاة الاستخارة بس نصيحه لا تعبريه

----------


## mooon16

مب مقتنع !!!!!!! توه يعرف حد جبره عليج شو هالكلام الزواج مب لعبه عشان الحين يقول انه مقتنع ولا لاء 
والله غريبين هالناس
ما اعرف شو اقول مقهوره

----------


## أمورة

الغاليه ما يحق له يحكم عليج و انتو توكم معاريس!!

الله يهديه يا رب

بس انتي اشتغلى على عمرج

يقولج انتي نفس الروتين شو قصده؟؟

ممكن اتخبرينا شو اتسوين يوميا و شو تلبسين الخ عشان انساعدج

يمكن يبالج شويه خبرات منا (^^)

----------


## monana

> الغاليه ما يحق له يحكم عليج و انتو توكم معاريس!!
> 
> الله يهديه يا رب
> 
> بس انتي اشتغلى على عمرج
> 
> يقولج انتي نفس الروتين شو قصده؟؟
> 
> ممكن اتخبرينا شو اتسوين يوميا و شو تلبسين الخ عشان انساعدج
> ...

----------


## munamoor

كيف يعني يا تعيشبن وياه حياة نكد ؟؟؟؟ اختي حاولي تعرفين شو يقصد بهالجملة 

و ثانيا شكله كان مغصوب انه يتزوجج 

و ثالثا اذا في خاطره وحدة ثانيه ليش يتزوج من الاساس 

أختي و الله لو أنا مكانج اول شئ اسويه اقول له ليش تزوجتني من الأساس 

و سالفة الترهلات ما يخصه محد فينا كامل 

أنا عن نفسي بصراحة فيني ترهلات و غيره و غيره و عمره ريلي ما علق على الموضوع 

و يوم اقول له انا وايد ضعيفه بس فيني ترهلات و استحي البس ضيج جدام الناس

يقول لي اذا انا مقتنع فيج شو يخصج في الناس المهم رايي أنا 

""الله لا يغير علينا يارب """

----------


## قمرية

ما ادري ريلج على اي اساس يحكم انتو بعدكم ما تعرفتو على بعض زين لازم تقعدين وياه وتسألينه من أي ناحية انتي مب عاجبتنه وخليه يخبرج بالعيوب اللي فيج واذا لاحظتي انه كلامه صح انتي غيري اللي قالج عليه بس في نفس الوقت وضحيله انه الانسان مب معصوم من الخطأ وانتوا راح تعيشون مع بعض لازم تكون بينكم تنازلات عشان كل واحد يرضي الثاني واذا عندج اي اعتراض على شي فيه انتي بعد خبريه بس بالطيب لا تكونين معصبه ومنرفزه والله ايسر الامور ان شاء الله....

----------


## خاله حليوه

ماعرف احس السالفه فيها ان...غريبه القصه ماقتنعت
بس الله وحده اعلم..اذا كانت السالفه صدق الله يهديه والطلاق احسن عن النكد ومحححححد يقول اتحرضونها على الطلاق لان النكد اييب المرض ويقصر العمر والزم ماعليه الانسان صحته..وادعي اللع يهديه قبل ويسخره لج
بس بعد مب مقتنعه عدل  :Smile:

----------


## قلب جوري

لو فيج عييب لا تبينيله موول هالعيب .. دوم امدحي عمرج .. 

بعدين يعني هو ما شافج نظره شرعيه كيف الحين يقول مب مقتنع بج !!!

هذا كله مايمشي الحين .. 

انتوا الحين بعدكم في البداايه ومع الاياام كل شي ان شاء الله بيتغير .. 

بس اهم شي انتي اتكونين ايجابيه وتبتعدين عن السلبياات كلها .. 

وفووق هذا كله اتكونين فرشووفه وكله تهتمين بنفسج مع حسن الاخلاق طبعا ..

اتكلمي بدلع وببروود ..

امم انتووا بعدكم في البداايه وان شاء الله مع الاياام كل شي بيتغير ان شاء الله .. 

الله يهديه ويسخره لج .. 

لا تنسين خلي السلبياات كلها في صووب وكووني ايجابيه .. 

واهم شي اتحطين الهدف اللي تبينه في راسج وبتوصلين ان شاء الله .. 

ربي يسعدج حبيبتي ..

----------


## هداااوي

*يختي حاولي انج تقعدين وياه فوقت انتي وهو تكونون فاضيين 
وقوليله الاسباب اللي خلته يقولج جيه صارحيه وخليه يصارحج 
والله لازم بيكون شي نتيجه حاولي مرة 2 3 4 لين يقتنع اقنعيه باسلوبج*

----------


## jumana

الله يسخره لج يارب 

ليش عيل ما ختار اللي يباها ............ تفكير الشباب الله يهديهم

----------


## نملة جامعية

يالله بسم الله

حد من الريايل غير شكل يعني لو انه مكمل سنه بنقول 

شهر اونه مب مقتنع فيج ومب من ذوقي

احسهم يهال الي يرمسون جيه 

ع الاقل فيه اسلوب الواحد يوم يقول شي يجرح عسب يقتنع الطرف الثاني

الحمدلله وشكر

الله يهديه بس

----------


## الكونتيسه

> يعني هو الي 100% سليم ..ماظني الله يهديه

----------


## StranG LOovE

للرفع الغاليه لانه ما عندى كلام اقوله غير الله يهديه

----------


## أم نواري

رياييل آخر زمن الصراحة..

توه شهر مخلصين .. وقرر أنه مب مقتنع فيج.. الزوجين محتاجين على الأقل سنة عشان يقتنعون ببعض ويحبون بعض .. لأن هالسنة راح تكون محاولات لاكتشاف الطرف الثاني .. فطبيعي أول الزواج راح تكون فيه تصادمات .. هالرياييل يبون الوحدة فل أوبشن من أول يوم .. اللي يسمع هم اللي كاملين .. والله الحريم يتحملون أرفهم وما يقولون شي .. هم الواحد لو شي بسيط يركز عليه ويوقل مب مقتنع 

أختي أنصج بالدعاء .. والتثقيف في مجال الزواج .. احضري دورات واقري كتب .. واهتمي بنفسج .. ونصيحة ثانية حاولي ما تحملين هالفترة لين حياتكم تستقر ..

----------


## رحلة نجاح

> حبيبتي الريال يوم يحب الرحمة صدقيني 
> 
> يحبها بكل عيوبها ..ّّ
> 
> لكن شكله ريلج ابدا ماعنده صبر وكل نظرته للمظهر فقط 
> 
> او لربما عنده عقدة و كان مغصوب عليج و يبا ينفصل 
> 
> فقاعد ينبهج ..عموما هالنوعية من الرجال يا انه بيطلق 
> ...

----------


## اشوااك ناعمه

*سبحان الله
الله يهدي يارب*

----------


## aashiqa

يمكن يكون عنده غيرج ومايبى يستمر وياج جلسي وياه واتكلموا بالهداوة وشوفي مادام مايبى يعيش وياج رجعي لأهلج
او استمري وياه وغيري في نفسج واهم شي تتعدلي وتتغيري لنفسج وبعدها لريلج يمكن مع مرور الايام يحبج ويقتنع فيج

----------


## بدر البدو

الله يهديه ان شاء الله

----------


## sara.prestige

تصبري فالبدايه .. ودايما حسسيه بثقتج بنفسج ولا تخلين كلامه يأثر فيج .. بيني له انج وااااثقه من جمالج وكل شي فيج اوكي

----------


## نـــونـــي

الله يهديه

----------


## ام الغالي08

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله الله يهديه ويجملج بعينه

----------


## حرمه يديده

> لا تبينين له انه عيوبج مضيقتنج قوليله بالعكس وانا حلوه واحلى عن غيري وتمي دوم مدحي روحج ولو لج روتين معين لازم تغيرينه

----------


## دانوووه

الله يهديه ويسخرة لج

----------


## Asooma

وهو كل شي فيه زين؟

الله يهديه

----------


## sa7el

طلعي له عيوبه و للا يعني هو اللي ما يحتاي،،، و بعدين أنتي في عمرج لا تبينين أي شي غلط،، لو هو الحين جي،، عيل بعد الحمل و الولادة شو بيسوي؟؟ بيفرج أنتي و عيالج وبيتزوج وحدة مخصرة مشفوطة على كيف كيفه

----------


## طموووووحه

الله يعينج على بلوتج اختي صارحيه قوليله اش الي مو عاجبه فيك وليش تزوج بك شو مفكره بنات الناس تسليه الله يهديه حبيبتي انتي حاولي أن تنسي كلامه واهتمي بنفسك كشخي واكلي وتدلعي وأن شاء الله يغير من نظرته لك

----------


## قمر هيا

يمكن يباج تنوعين كل ليلة تسويله حركة ولاشي دشي على بعض المنتيات وخذي افكار ليالي رومنسية وعسى الله يسخر لج زوجج

----------


## فن القفطان

الله يهديه لج ان شاء الله...و يسخره لج

----------


## Ms.Abady

حبيبتي خلج واثقه من نفسج 
ومافي انسان كامل 

ولا حتى هو ...

----------


## ام_ابراهيم

لا والله شو يتحرا عمرةة شيخ ؟؟

خل يولي اخمقهوووووووووووورة من هالرياييل

----------


## أخت القمـر

الله يفرج همج يارب

----------


## ملكه_الشنط

اذا من اول شهر يقولج جيه الله يعينج عقب سنه او اكثر..
اسالي عمرج حبوبه هل تحسين انج بتقدرين تغيرين نظرته لج؟؟ اذا هيه تشارطي معاه يعطي لزواجكم فرصه.. ودوم ذكريه بان اللي يشوفه برا بس غلاف و الله يعلم بالتربيه وداخلهن كيف ومحد كااامل غير وجهه سبحانه وتعالى.. لو اجمل الجميلات الا ما يكون فيها عيب.. تناقشوا بهدوء عن هالموضوع وركزي عالاشياء اللي يحبها..
اما اذا تحسين انه ما في مجال في انه يغير رايه.. خلاص لاتنزلين من عمرج لانه بيكرهج وبيحس انج مستقطعه عليه والريال اكره نوع عنده الحرمه الضعيفه اللي ترويه انها بتموت بدونه .. لازم تحسسينه بانج قويه ومب هامنج رايه فيج ولا تحسين بنقص.. انتي تعرفين محاسنج وسلبياتج..

----------


## فراولة VIP

> في اليوم التالي جمعت ليلى اغراضها وذهبت لبيت والدها ,, عاد وائل بعد العمل الى البيت ولم يجدها وحينما اتصل بها اجابته بكل خشونه : انا في بيت والدي ان اردتني كما انا تعال واذا لا تريدني احسن 
> ضحك في نفسه وقال ( شين وقوي عين ) ,, اتصل في عبير وادعى انه يسأل عن شئ يخص المحل ,, استمرت مكالمتهما نصف ساعه في النهايه دعاها على العشاء فاجابته انها لا تستطيع وحينما سالها لماذا ؟؟ قالت له لانني ساذهب الى بركه مع صديقاتي نسبح ونقوم بعمل حفله شواء ( باربكيو ) الى الفجر ونلعب في الماء ونمرح ( كان وائل يتخيل الجو بركه ولعب وشواء وضحك )قال لها الا تستطيعين ان تتركي موعدك اليوم ؟؟ قالت له بدلع : لااا وائل ما اقدر وعدت صديقاتي وشريت ملابس سباحه ,, سالها بكل لهفه : اي لون ملابس السباحه ؟؟ قالت له : متردده لدي طقمين واحد ازرق فيه قلوب حمراء والاخر وردي فيه قلوب خضراء ,, كان وائل يتخيل ملابس البحر والوانها وتحديدا يتخيلها على عبير ( هذا تفكير الرجل وخياله ) ,, قال لها ايهما ستلبسين ,, ردت عليه بكل دلع : امممم انت اختار ,, قال لها البسي الوردي وهو يكاد يطلق زفره من صدره مكبوته من سنوات
> 
> بعد ان تخيل واشبع خياله عرض عليها العشاء في اليوم التالي ووافقت ....
> اما ليلى فهي تقضي اوقاتها في التفكير في بيت والدها : لانها ترى نفسها على حق ووائل خطا ,, كانت تفكر ان وائل لايشبع ولا يعجبه شئ وانها تقوم بما عليها واكثر ولكن عينه فارغه 
> بطلتنا ليلى في بيت والدها لم تخبر احدا بالسبب واخبرت اختها مهى فقط ,, التي استغلت الوضع ونزلت عليها بكومه من النصائح والارشادات واللوم قائله : زوجك صادق يا ليلى كم مره حذرتك وكم مره نصحتك ولكنك لا تسمعين وترين نفسك الصح والاخرين الخطأ... اسمعي مني ولو مره واحده واكسبي زوجك الذي بدأ يتمرد على وضعه معك ,, قاطعتها : ليلى : اسكتي لو سمحتي لست ناقصه نصائح منك ايتها المراهقه ,, ردت عليها مهى : المراهقه التي تستهزأين بها تعرف كيف تكسب زوجها اذا تزوجت اكثر منك ,, ردت عليها ليلى بعصبيه : اخرجي الى خارج الغرفه وطردتها ....اخبرت والدها واخوانها ان سوء تفاهم بسيط حصل بينهما ...
> من جهه اخرى كانت عبير ووفاء مع صديقاتهما في المزرعه , كانتا تجلسان مع بعضيهما في جهه معينه على كرسي مقابل للبركه وباقي البنات بعضهن يسبحن وبعضهن يضحكن وبعضهم يتحدثن ,,, عبير اخبرت صديقتها وتوأم روحها وفاء باخر المستجدات في موضوع وائل وحكت لها عن المكالمه ,, فتحت وفاء عينها وقالت لها :اووووو ماهذه الجرأه ,, غمزت عبير بعينها وقالت لها : ااااااه لو تعلمين بما اعلم ,, هل تدرين ان وائل هذا الموظف الذي معك اهداه والده عماره كامله في منطقه ( ....) ,, هذا وائل الذي يجلس معك كل يوم لدى والده معارض سيارات وعمارات ومحلات لاتعد ولاتحصى ..... استغربت وفاء قائله : حقا ؟؟ لم يحكي لي ولا مره وكل مااعرفه انه ابن عائله غنيه ولكن لا اعرف ماذا يملك ,,, اسكتتها عبير قائله : انا اكتشفت كل هذا في مكالمتي معه اليوم لم لا اجرب حظي معه ؟؟ لن اخسر شئ , سالتها وفاء : وماذا عن خالد ( صديق عبير ) اجابتها : سأرى من الافضل خالد او وائل وفيما بعد سأحكم,, ضحكت الصديقتان ضحكه عاليه خبيئه ,, في هذه الاثناء كان وائل لا يكف عن الاتصال في عبير وهي تتجاهله متعمده , بعد خامس مكالمه ردت عليه واخبرته بصوتها الناعم انها في البركه الان ولا تستطيع ان تكلمه ,, سالها : هل لبستي الوردي ,, اجابته بحياء : امممم بعدين بقولك ,, يالله باي .....
> 
> جاء اليوم التالي ,, يوم العشاء ,, حجز وائل طاوله لشخصين و لبس ملابس شبابيه جينز وقميص وحذاء رياضي ووضع في شعره كميه من الجل وظهر بمظهر مختلف عن العمل تماما ,, ذهب للمطعم المتفق عليه 
> ...


وين التكمله خلينا موضوع الحرمه وندمجنا في هالموضوع الحلو يالله كملي بسرعه بليز شوقتينا

----------


## موكا كوفي

قوليله انا مقتنعه بنفسي الحمدالله وماشي ناقصني ....بس اذا ماكنت على ذوقك ماقدر اسوي شي ....وانا ياختي اشوف انه الوحده اذا حست ريلها من البدايه مش مقتنع فيها .. الفراق احسن قبل لا ايون العيال
ونايحتاي تنغصين على عمرج

----------


## ميمي الفلاسي

> اذا من اول شهر يقولج جيه الله يعينج عقب سنه او اكثر..
> اسالي عمرج حبوبه هل تحسين انج بتقدرين تغيرين نظرته لج؟؟ اذا هيه تشارطي معاه يعطي لزواجكم فرصه.. ودوم ذكريه بان اللي يشوفه برا بس غلاف و الله يعلم بالتربيه وداخلهن كيف ومحد كااامل غير وجهه سبحانه وتعالى.. لو اجمل الجميلات الا ما يكون فيها عيب.. تناقشوا بهدوء عن هالموضوع وركزي عالاشياء اللي يحبها..
> اما اذا تحسين انه ما في مجال في انه يغير رايه.. خلاص لاتنزلين من عمرج لانه بيكرهج وبيحس انج مستقطعه عليه والريال اكره نوع عنده الحرمه الضعيفه اللي ترويه انها بتموت بدونه .. لازم تحسسينه بانج قويه ومب هامنج رايه فيج ولا تحسين بنقص.. انتي تعرفين محاسنج وسلبياتج..

----------


## غموووض KSA

ياختي يحمد ربه يقهروني اللي حاطين روحهم توب ويقللون من قيمة غيرهم 
ياخي شوف عيوبك وعقب تكلم بعيوب خلق الله\

الله يهديه بس ويعينك يارب

----------


## miss_ba6aa

اختي ,, عطي عمرج شهرين اتبعي فيهم التالي ( ما تشوفين المسلسلات التركية \ مسلسل نور كيف غيرت عمرها)

1) خلي بالج من كلامه وشوفي شو اللي يباه بالضبط يعني شو يهمه اكثر \ الشكل الخارجي \ الجسم \ المكياج او اللو \ الحياة الحميمية \ طريقة كلامج \ اسلوبج \ دلع \ طريقة اللبس \استايل لبناني كويتي اجنبي اماراتي \ منو تلفته في التلفزيون من الممثلات المذيعات 

2) اشتركي في نادي صحي واكيد في النادي فيه صالون ومن هالسوالف ... قولي حق المدرية تبين ترتبين جسمج وتخلينه متناسق وفي رياضات تكير مناطق في الجسم مناطق حلو انه تكون مربربة ..
3) ادخلي المنتديات شوفي ستايلات الممثلات او البنات وحاولي عقب ما يترتب جسمج سيري اتسوقي وخلي الاغراض خذي على الموضة من ملابس اكسسوار 
4) حاولي تغيرين من طريقة كلامج .. يعني في المسجات حاولي تكونين رومانسية اذا كنتي تستحين على الطبيعة ابدي بالمسجات وخليه يتعود على هالكلام
5) في مواقع حلوة تعلمج اتكيت الحياة الزوجية

اخر شي فاجئيه بلوك حلو ومن غير ما تبينين انج متغيرة عشانه .. حسسيه انه هاي طبيعتج ,,

وبالتوفيق

----------


## طيوف

حبيبتى اللى يحب بيحب من قلبه مب عشان جسم او ترهل او اى شى ثانى مب حلوه ابدا منه انتوا مكملين الا شهر عنبو من الحين جيه انا انصحج اتفاهموا ؟على وضعكم والله يهديه ويصلحه

----------


## احتاجك..

(اللهم إني أحمدك على كل المحامد ما علمت منها وما لم أعلم وأشكرك على كل النعم ما علمت بها وما لم أعلم)

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمييين ......أستغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب عظييم

----------


## For life

أعرف وحدة شرات سالفتج و بالأخير اطلقت 
ما كملوا شهر ويا بعض ..
مشكلتها وااايد ضعيفة ..
من النوع اللي يستحي و ما عندها خبرة في الحياة الزوجية 
يعني معلوماتها ضعيييفة جداً ..

ما تقدر تعامل ريلها كأنه زوج و تعطيه حقوقه ..

لازم تتعودين عليه .. و تثقفين و تقرين زود عن المعاشرة و الحياة الزوجية
بالكلام الطيب ، و الرمسة الحلوة .. يمكن يلين 

و ياريت تستشيرين بنات معرسات ، هـن أدرى

----------


## حبة البركة

انتي قوليلة ليش مب متقنع فيني ؟ والله اعرف بنااات عاديااات واقل بعددرجة جمالهم ويا ريايلهم سمن علي العسل ..
الله يهديلج ايااة يارب

----------


## eyonan

الله يهدي 


الله يعينج

----------


## قهوة سعودية

الله يهديه بس

..

قوليله فيه حريم يسوون عمليات بالالاف

اذا عندك يالله بسوي

----------


## ورشانة

.. الله يهديه ..

----------


## عيون المهاااا

الله يهديه عليج وخلص صبورة

----------


## أجمل اللحظات

توكم معاريس شقايل يقووولج جذي الله يعينج الصرااحه..

----------


## نسكافيه

الريال يموت علي الوحده اللي تسولف عليه وتنكت وتكون مرحه .. عطيه هالشي وشوفي ان صبر عنج يوم واحد

----------


## شفى روحي s

الله يهديه ان شااء الله ويسخرة لج ويسخرج له

----------


## sh.san

الله يهديج كيف تسوين رجيم بدون رياضه 

جددي بكل شيء تقدرين عليه حتى شعرج عدساتج ملابسج

طلعي الحلو واخفي العيوب من جسمج بالملابس 

وادعي الله دايما انه يحليج بعينه 


بالتوفيق

----------


## سوارة

لله يهديه ... محد في هالعالم كااامل ...

----------


## LAMAR FLOWER

السلام عليكم

أعرف وحده نفس سالفتج .... من اول اسبوع قالها تقريبا نفس الكلام
انت مش حلوه .. و ماكنت اتوقج بهشكل
يحليلها عروس و انصدمت
شوه السالفه هو ماخذني عشان يجرح فيه ولا شوه

المهم هي مانست السالفه و قالت بخليه يندم على كل كلمه قالها ... طبعا بطريقتها
لا زعلت و لا راحت بيت هلها وجنه ماقال شي 
بالعكس خذت كل كلمه قالها وخلتها مدحه مشت عليها



مابطول في الكلام بس الحين صارلهم 4 سنين معرسين وحياتهم سعيده و الحمد لله
وتقولج إذا تبين الوصفه هي بتخبرج بالتفاصيل

----------


## زهرة الشحوح

حياتي ساعات الزوج يحب الانسانة المفرفشة فاضحكي واستانسي وابعدي الروتين من حياتكم بسوالف حلوه ومناقشات عسب يزيد التفاهم والاخذ والعطا من بينكم والله يوفقكم

----------


## عيوون احمد

حبوبة اول شي غيري نظرتج عن نفسج ااكيد مابيشوفج اوكي مدام انتي تنظرين لنفسج كذا ومدام تدرين ان عندج روتين مايتغير ليش ماتغيرينه ؟؟ حبوبة ترى الجسم مو كل شي الزواج اموررر واجده 
يوم اهتمي سويله عشا حلو خليه ياخذه لااصحابه عشان يحس بقيمة زواجه يوم جيبي هدية لاهله 
يوم اللبسي شي اوكي وسوي جو حلو في البيت ولو قالج مب مقتنع فيج قوليله عشان مااظلمك ولا تظلمني بنتريا كم شهر وبعدها كل واحد يقررر وزين انه صريح معاج قبل تتورطين بااطفال بس لازم تاخذين الفرصة

----------


## Hno0odah

الغاليه حاولي تكسبينه باسلوبج 
وحاولي ما تنكسرين بسرعه ولا تتاثيرين بكلامه بسرعه 
خليج واثقه من عمرج 
واذا قالج مره ثانيه انت هب على ذوقي 
قوليله اتعرف مرات انا نفس الشعور احس انك مش نفس اللي كنت متخيلته بس الحمد لله على كل حال 
وبسرعه غيري الموضوع باي شيء ثاني 
لا تعطينه مجال يجادل خليه يجادل عمره 

وربي يكون بعونكم

----------


## شيطونة

أي روتين وانتوا بعدكم شهر وشوي!!!!
هذا شكله حاط في باله أشياء معينة
اسأليه شو يحب وشو متوقع
وحاولي اتسويله اللي يباه

----------


## صحن هريس

وانتي ليش رضيتي تاخذين واحد جذي اصلا
لو هو مايباج ومب مقتنع فيج لي اتزوجج؟ ! ! ! 
والله ثم والله لو انا مكانج مابرضى اني اعيش وياه يوم زيادة لانه كرامتي مابتسمحلي

----------


## ريم الفلاااا

الله يهديه

----------


## دمعة المقهور

كنت بقول كلمة عن الريااييل اللي من هالنوع بس قلت امسك لساني احسن من اخذ اثم عليهم

حبيبتي حاولي تحصلين حل بس بدون ما تجرحين كرامتج وتمسحين فيها القاع
محد يستاهل نذل اعمارنا عشانهم
وبعدين خلج واثقة بنفسج
ولا تبينين له انه صح فيج عيوب وانه جسمج مترهل ومادري شو
وما ظنتي هو الكامل
الكمال لله وحده

شباب اخر زمن

----------


## غلا الورد

أختي الله يهدي ريلج 

ادعي والله مافي أحسن منه واقري الموضوع

وان شاء الله تستفيدين ..

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أخواتي الفاضلات هذه بعض الأدعية المباركة أحببت أن أهديها إلى كل زوجة تريد إصلاح حال زوجها . 
أطلب من الله عز وجل أن يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال . 

اللهم أني أدعوك باسمك الأجلِّ الأعز ، وأدعوك اللهم باسمك الأحد الصمد ، وأدعوك اللهم باسمك العظيم الوتر وأدعوك اللهم باسمك الكبير المتعال الذي ملاْ الأركان.. اللهم إني أسألك بنور وجهك الذي ملأ أركان عرشك..أسألك بقدرتك التي قدرت بها علي جميع خلقك..وأسألك برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء.. أن تيسر لي جميع أموري لأنال مرادي... وتوفقني لما تحبه وترضاه.. 

اللهم يا فارج الهم يا كاشف الغم يا ربنا ورب كل شيء ومليكه سبحانك تباركت وتعاليت ... 
اللهم إني عبدك و ابن عبدك و ابن أمتك , ناصيتي بيدك , ماضٍ فيَّ حكمك عدلٌ فيَّ قضاؤك أسألك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك , أو أنزلته في كتابك , أو علمته أحدًا من خلقك , أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك , أن تجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلبي , و نور بصري , و جلاء حزني , و ذهاب همي.. 
اللهم وفق بيني وبين زوجي واجمع بيننا على خير ..اللهم اجعلني قرة عين لزوجي واجعله قرة عين لي وأسعدنا مع بعضنا واجمع بيننا على خير ..اللهم اجعلني لزوجي كما يحب واجعله لي كما أحب واجعلنا لك كما تحب وارزقنا الذرية الصالحة كما نحب وكما تحب .. اللهم اهدني واهدِ زوجي واجعلنا من أهل بيت صالحين.. 

اللهم أقر عيني بهداية زوجي وصلاحه وتقواه..اللهم أقر عيني بالذرية الصالحة التي تُدخل السعادة إلى قلوبنا وارزقنا برها..واكرر الدعاء إلى الله بأسمائه الحسنى التي تحمل معاني الرحمة والرأفة والود 
* اللهم إني أسألك باسمك الحبيب الكافي أن تكفيني كل أموري مع زوجي مما يشوش خاطري ويسهر ناظري 
اللهم ألف بين قلبي وقلبه كما ألفت بين قلوب عبادك .. اللهم سخره لي كما سخرت البحر لموسى .. 
والحمد لله والصلاة على نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .. 

اللهم زدني قرباً إليك..اللهم زدني قرباً إليك..اللهم زدني قرباً إليك..اللهم اجعلني من الصابرين..اللهم اجعلني من الشاكرين..اللهم اجعلني في عيني صغيرا.. وفي أعين الناس كبيرا... 
اللهم اشفِ زوجي وعافِه..اللهم واشرح صدره للإيمان..اللهم ارزقه الهداية..اللهم أره الحق حقاً وارزقه اتباعه..وأره الباطل باطلاً وارزقه اجتنابه..اللهم أبعد عنه رفقاء السوء..اللهم جنبه الفواحش والمعاصي..اللهم اغفر ذنبه وطهر قلبه وحصن فرجه...اللهم سخره لي وسخرني له..اللهم جمِّله في نظري وجملني في نظره..اللهم لا تفرق بيني وبينه..اللهم احفظه لي يا أرحم الراحمين..يا ذا الجلال والإكرام...اللهم آمين 

اللهم أجعل بيننا من المودة والرحمة أفضلها ..وارزقنا الصبر والحلم أكمله ..واجعلنا على منابر من نور .. 
وأسعدني معه وبقربه ..في الدنيا وفي جنة السرور ..وأهدنا يا الله لما فيه الخير والصلاح ..وارحمنا برحمتك يا رحيم يا كريم ..وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه أجمعين 

اللهم اجعله أباً لي في الحنان 
وأخاً لي في الطاعة 
وحبيبًا في الفراش 
واجعلني له أمًا في الحنان 
وأختا في الطاعة 
وحبيبة في الفراش 
اللهم آمين لي ولجميع المسلمين يا كريم يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث اللهم أجب دعوتي وحقق لي أمنيتي 

اللهم اهدِ زوجي للإيمان وثبته عليه 
اللهم اجعله من عبادك الصالحين الملتزمين بطاعتك واتباع سنة نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
اللهم أبعده عن المعاصي والفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن 
اللهم أقنِع قلبه من الدنيا وحب المال وارزقه بالرزق الحلال 
اللهم جملني في عينه وجمله في عيني 
اللهم اجعله لي كما أحب واجعلني له كما يحب واجعلنا لك كما تحب 

يا رب أسألك أن تسخر لي زوجي وتحنن قلبه علي 
يا رب أسألك أن تضع لي في قلبه مواضع الرحمة والمودة والألفة من عندك 
اللهم جملني في عين زوجي وحببني إلى قلبه واجعلني الزوجة الوحيدة له وارزقني ذرية صالحة منه اللهم دعوناك فاستجب لنا كما وعدتنا 

اللهم اجعلني نورًا بين عيني زوجي.. 
اللهم ارزقني حبه وارزقه حبي وارزقنا حب وجهك الكريم وطاعتك.اللهم اجعلني نورًا بين عينيه.اللهم اعصم قلبه عن المعاصي. 

اللهم اجمع بيني وبين زوجي في جنانك...واجعلني زوجته ورفيقته في هذه الدنيا الفانية والجنة الخالدة 

اللهم أصلح بيني وبين زوجي وأجمعنا في خير وعلى خير 
اللهم اهدنى لزوجي واهد زوجي لي واهد نا إليك يا أرحم الراحمين 

اللهم بارك لنا في ذريتنا ..كما باركت لإبراهيم عليه السلام في ذريته وصبِّر زوجي علي ...وصبرني عليه...واجعله بردا وسلاما علي كما جعلت النار برداً وسلاما على إبراهيم عليه السلام وانزع الشيطان من بيننا.. 

يا رب يا حي يا قيوم..أسألك بكل اسم سميت به نفسك..أو أنزلته في كتابك..أو علمته أحداً من خلقك..أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك..أن تعطي زوجي من خيرك أكثر مما يرجو..وتسخر له ملائكةً من عندك وجنوداً في الأرض....اللهم عظمني في قلب زوجي..واجعلني ماء عينه ودم قلبه ودفء حياته..وأسعدني ولا تشقِني معه..يا أرحم الراحمين 

اللهم كما آمنت نبيك محمد في غار حراء..وطمست أعين أعدائه..آمن زوجي في نهاره وليله..واطمس كل سوء عنه..اللهم انك تعلم ما في قلبي ونقاء سريرتي..فنقِّ حياتي مع زوجي من كل كدر وسوء يا أرحم الراحمين ..واجمعني به في فردوسك الأعلى..يا ذا الجلال والإكرام 

اللهم أرزق زوجي مع كل خفقة قلب وطرفة عين فرجاً..ومخرجاً..وعفواً..وأمناً..وإيماناً يا رب العالمين 
اللهم اجعله لي كما أحب واجعلني له كما يحب واجعلنا لك كما تحب ربنا وترضى 
اللهم اجعلنا قرة عين لبعض يا رب العالمين. 
اللهم اقسم له من خشيتك ما تحول به بينه وبين معصيتك ومن طاعتك ما تبلغه به جنتك . 
اللهم أصلحه وثبته على الأيمان.. 

اللهم أصلح زوجي.. اللهم ..وثبته على الأيمان اللهم اجعله رجلاً مؤمناً صادقاً صدوقاً 
جواد كريما،، اللهم وزده حباً لي وصراحة معي وتعلقاً بي ،اللهم مد في عمره على زود عمل صالح. 

اللهم أصلح زوجي ......وثبته على الإيمان 
اللهم واجعله رجلا مؤمنا صادقا صدوقا كريما جوادا 
اللهم وزده حبا لي وصراحة معي وتعلقا بي وتفاهما معي 
اللهم اجعلني درة بين عينيه لذة بين شفتيه 
اللهـــــــــــم وأطل في عمره على طاعتك 

اللهم ألف بين قلبي وقلب زوجي على الإيمان والتقوى 
اللهم اغفر لي ولكافة المسلمات هنا واعف عنا وارحمنا واكتبنا مع الصالحين الأخيار 
اللهم يا مسخر القوي للضعيف ومسخر الشياطين والجن والريح لنبينا سليمان ومسخر الطير والحديد لنبينا داود ومسخر النار لنبينا إبراهيم اللهم سخر لي زوجي بحولك وقوتك وعزتك وقدرتك أنت القادر على ذلك وحدك لا شريك لك اللهم يا حنان يا منان يا ذا الجلال والإكرام يا بديع السماوات والأرض يا حي يا قيوم اللهم حنن قلبه علي 
اللهم بحولك وقوتك تضع مودتي في قلبه ، أنت ولي ذلك والقادر عليه برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 
اللهم ألف بين قلوبنا وأصلح ذات بيننا اللهم إني أشكو إليك ضعف قوتي وقلة حيلتي اللهم إني لا حول ولا قوة لي إلا بك يا رب العالمين 
اللهم ارحم ضعفي يا خير الراحمين اللهم أعطني على الضعف قوة وسخر لي من هو أقوى مني يا رب العالمين 
اللهم يا مؤلف القلوب ألف بين قلبي وقلب زوجي على محبتك وطاعتك برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 
اللهم أنت الحنان المنان بديع السموات والأرض أنت الله الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد أسألك باسمك الأعظم أن تهديني وتهدي زوجي وأبنائي وتجعلنا من عبادك الصالحين المتقين المفلحين وأن تحسن خاتمتنا وتظلنا تحت ظل عرشك يوم لا ظل إلا ظلك اللهم لا تجعل لزوجي حظاً في النسا ء مع غيري يا حي يا قيوم 

اللهم ارزقني وده وحبه وارزقه ودي وحبي 
اللهم اجعل زوجي حبيبا حليما كريما هيناً ليناً معي 
اللهم اجعلني عونًا لزوجي على طاعتك واجعله عونا لي 
اللهم يا مؤلف القلوب ألف بين قلبي وقلب زوجي برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 
اللهم ألِن قلب زوجي وسخره لي يا رب....... 

ولتجنب الغضب........ 
اللهم ألبسني حلة من حلل صفوك عند لقاء عبدك الجبار 
اللهم اجعل غضب زوجي عليَّ بردا وسلاما كم جعلت النار بردا وسلاما على سيدنا إبراهيم 
اللهم حببني إلى قلبه وجملني قي عينه واستر عيوبي عنه واستر عيوبه عني وألف بين قلوبنا واجمعنا في الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة 
اللهم أرزقني بره وأرزقه بري 
اللهم باعد بينه وبين رفقاء السوء كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب فإنهم لا يعجزونك 
ولا تسلط علينا من لا يرحمنا ولا يخاف منك يا الله يا الله يا أحد يا صمد يا رب يا غفور يا شكور برحمتك أغثني... يا من هو لا إله إلا الله بسم الله مجريها ومرساها إن ربي غفورٍ رحيم... وصلى الله على خير الخلق محمدٌ وأله وأصحابه أجمعين... برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 
اللهم تقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال والدعاء انك سميع مجيب.. 
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وأصحابه تسليما كثيرا 

أما في حالة غضب الزوج فكرري: 

اللهم اجعل خيره بين يده وشره تحت قدميه..اللهم اجعل غضبه بردا وسلاما علي كما جعلت النار بردا وسلاما على إبراهيم 
* اللهم يا ولي نعمتي ويا ملاذي عند كربتي اجعل شدته وقوته برداً وسلامًا كما جعلت النار بردًا وسلامًا على إبراهيم ... 
* اللهم إني أسألك باسمك العظيم ورضوانك الأكبر أن تكفيني كل أموري مع زوجي وسخره لي .. 
* اللهم اجعل له شغلآ فيما يليه وعجزآ عما ينويه .. 

وفي حاله كثرة المشاكل شغلي سورة البقرة يوميًا وأحياناً أكثر من مرة في اليوم..سبحان الله تطرد الشيطان وتهدئ النفوس وتشرح البيت وتوسع الرزق 
ولا تنسونا من الدعاء 

اخواتى فى الله اريد ان اقول لكم كلمه 
تذكرى انك حين ولدتى كان هذا الرجل مكتوب لك عند الله انه يكون نصيبك 
تذكرى اجمل ايام حياتك التى قضيتيها معه فى السراء والضراء 
اختى اتقى الله فى زوجك فهو قرة عينك 
احبيه وبحبك له يحبك 
اجعليه لايرى احدا غيرك قولى له انى خلقت فى هذه الدنيا لاكون لك وحدك 

وانت ايضا اخى فى الله تذكر هذه الكلمات تذكرة هذة المرأه التى سهرت من اجلك فى تعبك 
وباقت من دون طعام تنتظرك حتى ترجع لها سالما من عملك تذكر انها خلقت لك 
احبها تحبك المرأه كائن رقيق تعامل معها برفق فهى كرة عينك 
فهى كانت تتحمل منك الكثير حين ترجع من عملك متعب 

احبها بصدق تحبك 
واحبيه بصدق يحبك 

اعتذر ان كنت قد اطلت عليكم فى حديثى هذا 
وادعو الله لكم باصلاح والهداية 
عافظوا على انفسكم يحفظكم الله 
فأنتم خلقتم لتكونوا لبعض 

منقول

----------


## Ro7 AlRo7

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

الله يهدييه

فديتج انتي حاولي تهتمين فيه وتكشخيين وايد ولا تبينيله عيوبج وخلج واثقهمن عمرج وحاولي تغيرين فكل شي لبسج اسلوبج طبخج اي شي تحسين انج اتسوينه كل يوم غيري فيه خليه يحس ان في تغييرر خليه كل يوم يجوف منج شي يفاجأه

اسالي هله شو يحب وشو مايحب وسويله كل اللي يحبه 

والله يسخره لج ان شاءالله

----------


## مرشدة سياحية

الله يهديه 
واله الريايييل ما اعرف شو بلاهم هالايام متخبلين و عليهم افكار غريبه عجيبه 
الله ييسر لج امرج الغاليه 
و صلي قيام الليل و ادعي ربج

----------


## $فاقده غالي$

الله يسخر لج وعليج بالاستغفار والدعاء وبتكونين شريان بقلبه باذن الله

----------


## monana

الله ييسر لج امرج

----------


## ماخذة راحتي

عفانا الله صدق انه هالرياييل ما منهم امان , الحين بس هم يتحرون عمارهم كل شي فيهم اوكي ومافيهم عيب صج مايستحون , بس يفكرون في الضعف والمتن , لو انتي ضعيفة يحبونج بس لو شوية متنتي او زاد وزنج يتغيرون عليج الحقيرين اونه وزنج زاد وانتي مب رشيقة ودبة عاد هم مايشوفون عمارهم 

هالرياييل لازم الواحد يعاملهم بالعين الحمرا , انتي خلج على طبيعتج قوليله شو يعني شو فيه مظهري خلج واثقة من نفسج

----------


## ام مهوووره

حبيبتي غيري روتينج ومثل ما قالت اختي شاركي في نادي ودايما خليج مرتبه وحلوه ونظيفه وريحتج حلوه والله يهديه ان شاء الله

----------


## وجع قلب

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .... حبيبتي الله يعينج .. حاولي تعرفين هو شو يبى بالضبط .. غيروا جو ... حجزي بفندق وروحوا اقضوا ليلة .. سافروا اذا تسمح الظروف .. سوي له مساج ... غيري طريقة الجماع لا تستحين وخلج جريئة لأن هذا حلالج .. البسي اكشخي .. خلج مرحة ودوووم تضحكين وتسولفين .. والله يصلح حاله

----------


## ام عبدالله والريم

الله يهديه لج ان شاء الله...و يسخره لج..

----------


## جنون راك

قولي له ها كله عشانك،،
حسسيه ان هو السبب،،
وانج تحبينه ومن هالسوالف

----------


## عصرالموضة

> الغلا لا تسمعين كلام البنات ولو ردي بيكون جارح أدري إنه زوجج وتعلقتي فيه وحبيتيه بس للأسف الله مو كاتب بينكم عشرة البلا مو في جسمج ولا في شكلج البلا في ريلج إنه ما يباج ومو مقتنع فيج سأليه شو بالضيط مو عايبنه وليش يقول خالكلام من حقج تعرفين السبب وإذا ما حصل هذر تركيه وهذا قرار في صالحج ياما شفت قصص مثل قصتج وكل حرمه يلست عند ريلها بالأخير تزوج عليها يعني تجربة خسرانه ومادام يتوعد لج من ألحين بالنكد الريال مو ناوي خير ولا تذلين عمرج له الله يهديج ويطمن بالج

----------


## الجـــوريـــ

اصلا عيب عليه يقوولج هالكلاااام .. انتي لا اتحسسينه بالنقص يعني حتى لو جسمج مترهل شووو يعني ؟! 
انتي ماشالله عليج حلوة وخلووقه .. ماعليج منه .. اهم شي حبي عمرج وهوو من نفسه ما بيحس انه جسمج مترهل .. بس حاااولي اتسوين رياااضه عسب جسمج يشد .. وهالشي لج قبل لا يكووون حقه حبوووبه .. 

وربي ااييسر امووورج انشالله

----------


## ▫▪яєď..яоşє▪▫

قويـــهـ والله حد يقوول جي لعروووستهـ وتوهاا عنده .. عزيزتي انصحج تشتركين في منتجع جنتي الصحي .. الصراااحه قمة في الرووع عن تجربة طبعااا .. و انشاالله بيررد جسمج احسن عن قبل .. و الله يهدييه يااربي ...

----------


## قصيدة الشوق

> شوه الحل وياه ... قالي اختار يا اعيش حياه نكد يا ك لواحد منا في درب




مادام خيرج لاوالله بعدكم عالبر قولي له درب السلامه ليش يعني يعيشج حياة نكد 

شو محصلنج في الشارع 

والله اذا منج مااقعد له ولا دقيقه وربي بيسوق لي غيره يقدرني ويحبني ويقتنع فيني

----------


## بنت بحور

الله يهديه ..

----------


## سامية الكتبي

*غلاي ممكن نتواصل عالخاص عسى ربي كاتب لج خير على إيديه ^^


أتمنى أقدر أفيدج ...*

----------


## ماما امولة

الله يهديه

----------


## كوين فاشن

الله يعيييينج حبيبتي  :Smile:

----------


## روعه باسلوبي

الله يعينج اختي
قبل كل شي استغفري ربج كل يووم وحاولي تدعين ربج في صلاة الليل وربي يكون معاج اذا وثقتي فيه قوي ايمانج بالله وادعيله دووم بلهدايه 
اذا انتي اتحسين انج دوم نفس الروتين غيري مثلا في الاكل حتى لو شي بسيط وغيري في اللبس وبذات لبس النوم ايلسي ويا ريلج قوليله شو اللي تباني اغره فيني .. اذا تستحين اكتبيله في ورقه شو اللي يعيبك فيني وشو اللي مايعيبك فيني .. حسسي انج تحبينه ... يارب الله يصلح مابينكم يارب.. واذا تميتي جي لفتره طويله كلمي عمتج عشان اتكلمه ولا وحده من خواته .. ولا امج بس احين انتي اللي اتفاهمي وياه ورتبي امورج .. والله المستعان تراني مب امعرسه ادعولي بزوج صالح تقي يخاف ربه

----------


## كشكش

الغالية أنت عرفي أعيوبج حولي تغيرها

----------


## ايفوريا

الله المستعاان

----------


## noor25

خليه يولي اعز ما عند الانسان كرامته

الله يسر لج اي احسن منه 

وهو الخاسر في النهاية

----------


## فيفى دلع

اللة يهدى بنات الناس مش لعبة
وبعد توة على الكلام ذى وانتى ما
عندج خبرة حتى يقول روتين 
الجسم مش مشكلة تنحل المشكلة 
بالرياضة فهمية الحب ياتى بالمعاشرة
وللة يعنج

----------


## شخباري!!

بنات الناس مب لعبه !! شو مقتنع فيج ومب مقتنع شو هالرمسه؟
واهم شي انج ما اتبينين له مناطق العيوب في جسمج لانج جنج اتقوليله ركز على عيوبي !!

----------


## Hello Kity

شو هالرياييل اللي مايعيبهم شي

----------


## أم حمدآآآن^^

لآ حول ولآ قوة آلآ بآلله 
ربـــ] آلمستعآآآآن....

----------


## غــلآ

الله يهديه بس ليش من البدايه تزوج بنت
الناس مب لعبه بيده ,, هاي عيشه وموده
بين الطرفين بغظ النظر عن الترهل وغيره!
يعني الانسان مايتم على حال عيل يوم بتكبرين
شو بيقول !..
أنا أشوف تحاورينه فالبدايه وتفهمينه ,.. واذا
هو من البدايه مب يايزله ليش خطى هالخطوه !
وعن سالفة الترهل فيه كريمات تشد أو اذا بتسيرين
عيادة جلديه , .. وشوفي هو أي ستايل يعيبه وسويله
حاولي ترظينهـ ,! وقوليله انا أحسن عن غيري دايما
امدحي نفسج جدامه لا تسايرينه 
الله يصلح من بينكم ويسعدج .. 
ورددي هالأيه للمحبه (( لو أنفقت مافي الأرض جميعا
ما ألفت بين قلوبهم ولكن الله ألف بينهم انه عزيز حكيم ))

----------


## أول العنقود

قوليله انا بعد ماباك!
لاتنزلين من عمرج وجيمتج عشان ترضينه

----------


## Decaldo

:

الله يهدييييييييه 
ويصلحه  :Smile:

----------


## class_lady

الرياييل دوم جي يتحرون نفسهم ملاك بس اختي تمي دوم تقرين سورة البقرة وكثري من الاستغفار وربي بيهديه انشالله

----------


## um eithar

كوني واثقة من نفسج و ما تخلين كلامه يأثر فيج. و الله يهديه و إذا كان يشوف فيج شي مفروض يلمحلج بأسلوب راقي.

----------


## banota.a7

يعني بنات الناس لعبهـ ـ ..!!

استغفر الله ربي يهيديه

----------


## بسمة وفى

هلا اختي...

بختصار وبدون عوار راس 

انت بطريج وهو بطريج احفظي كرامتج احسن لج من المذله 

لان هو مبين انه ما يبيج .. لانه لو كان يبيج ع الاقل بيقولج غيري هذا سوي جي انا ما حبيت هالشي غيريه 

يعني راح يكون معاج .. بس هذا ع طول قال لج انا مو مقتنع ..

وللاسف في شباب يعرسون لغرض واحد وشكله ما كان مثل ما يتمنى 

لانه لو كان وده يستقر كان راح يتفاهم وياج 

خليه يولي وبيت اهلج مب عيزان عنج 

والسموحه

----------


## ليتني قبر زاي

ربي يسهل اموورج غناتي

----------


## سحايب دبي

الله يهديكم لبعض 

يمكن يقولج جذه يبا يقيس مدى ثقتج بنفسج ولا مدى تعلقج فيه

----------


## هدوء القلب

اسمحيلي بس ريلج يقهر

----------


## بنت عاقلة

تمي والثقة من نفسج حتا تمي امدحي عمرج جدامه واحقريه كم يوم .. الرياييل من هالنوع جيه سبيلهم بعدين علا الروتين حسسيه انج تغيرينه بدون ما يحس

----------


## غلا الشامسي

الله يهديه

----------


## EMEE_84

الله يهديه ويسخره لج

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

حبيبتي ربي يوفقج في حياتج ويا ريلج
وعسى الايام اليايه تكونين اميره في نظره

بس حبيبتي هو قالج على الشي اللي مب عايبنه فيج
وهو انه لج روتين واااحد 

الحين الدور عليج شوفي انتي شو اللي تسوينه دووووووم وما تغيرينه
حاولي تغيرين في كل شي 

لبسج.. كلامج .. شعرج .. الميك اب .. 
ترتيب الغرفه 
فاجأيه كل مره بشي يحبه

وشوفي من بعد هالشي بيتغير ولا لأ

وحاولي بعد تيلسين وياه في جو هادي
وتحاولين تفهمين منه انه قبل لا اقولك اتم وياك و لا لأ
قولي شو اللي مب اوكي فيني .. اعرفي منه كل اللي تبينه

موفقه حبوبه

----------


## uae13122



----------


## ريم الفلاااا

الله المستعان

----------


## ارجوانيه

_حياتي اهتمي بنفسج سيري صوالين سوي بديكير بس لا تخبرين ريلج بالتفاصيل 
تدلعي وحطي في بالج الريال يبي انثى ناعمه هي اللي جذابه مو شرط الجميله تكون جذابه 

وتذكري ان في رياييل حريمهم ملكات جمال بس بلا انوثه والنتيجه ريايييلهم شاردين عنهم لبنات اقل منهم جمال 

وامدحي نفسج وبينيله ثقتج بنفسج مو بالكلام لا بالدلع 

والله يهنيكم 
_

----------


## أم دانووه

الله يالف مبين قلوووبكم يااااااااارب 

لكن إذا مو مقتنع فيج و قالها لج بويهج 

معناااه الله المستعاااان 

ما ينجبر قلب على قلب 

حاولي معاااه لربما يتقبلج نوعا ما ..!!

مو شرط الحرمة يكون فيها عيووب عشاان ريلها ما يحبها 

ياما و الله ملكات جمااال ..لكن رياييلهم ما يحبوونهم و يخونونهم 

و ممكن الحرمة تكون عادية و لكن ريلها ما يشوووف غيرها بالدنياااا 

السااالفة سااالفة تقبل ..الرووح و القلب ... للطرف الثاااني 

نسأل الله عز و جل انه يجمع مبينكم على الخير ياااارب

----------


## الجـــوري@

الله يهديه

----------


## m.dxb88

الله يهديه متسرع صدقيني وبيندم

----------


## تسونامي

الله يخليكم بعض.. ويوفقكم... ويبعد عنكم كل شر وسووء..

----------


## السيامية

> *الله يهديه لج ان شاء الله...و يسخره لج..
> 
> انتو توكم معاريس..و بعدكم ما فهمتو بعض عدل..
> 
> شاركي في نادي عسب يرد جسمج مشدود..و الله يوفق ان شاء الله*..

----------


## الــمــدلــلــه

أعوذ بالله من ريل شرات هذا... اسمحيلي عزيزتي

بس المفروض لو عنده ذوق وحتى لو كنتي روتين شرات ما يقول
إنه ما يقولج هالرمسة بهالطريقة!! توكم معرسين وقال هالكلام،، كيف عقب كم سنة؟!

بصراحة ما عنده أسلوب يرمس به

ولو أنا مكانج بنتقد فيه أسلوبه في الكلام

اذا انت مو مقتنع فيني أنا بعد مو عاجبني أسلوب يا عديم الذوق!! مليون غيرك أعجبهم ويتمنوني

اففففف انقهرت منه

الله يكتب اللي فيه الخير

----------


## أم حـ م ـد

قوليله انا معاك راضيه اعيش
بالحلو والمر حسسيه انج شارته
قوليله انا مستعده اسوي كل شي
علشانك بس بليييز لا اتحسسينه
انج ضعيفه يعني يوم اتقولينله هالكلام
قوليله وانتي تبيسمين مش تصيحين
سوي اللي يباه حاولي ترضينه وتغرينه
والله يهديه ويوفقج

----------


## *جووري*

الله يهديه 
هذا من اولها جي 
حبيبتي انتي تعدلي وغيري من شكلج 
قصي شعرج واصبغيه بس بدون ما يعرف ولا تبينين انج مضايجه من شكلج بالعكس دلعي روحج واضحكي وادلعي حدج 
وغيري في طريقه لبسج
وخلج دووم كاشخه

----------


## super lady

لحوووول من هالرياييل

يدورون اي شي عسب يسوون اللي فبالهم...يعني اذا يباج مابيشوف عيوبج

ويمكن انتي اتمين دوم تطرين جسمي جي وجي

الريال يحب الوحده الواثقه من عمرها

عيل انا ريلي يقول...ماشفت وحده تمدح عمرها واتخقق كثرج..لا وبعد يقول بنتج شراتج خقاقه

بس صدقيني جي الصح ..وواثق الخطى يمشي ملكا

ملاحظه..((مب معناته اتخقق على الكل ..لا بس سوالف بيني وبين ريلي..ولايدخلن الجنه من كان في قلبه مثقال ذرة من كبر))

وسوالم,,

----------


## غلا الشامسي

يعني هو كامل 

والله حاله ....

----------


## ام مهوووره

الله يهديه

----------


## الغزال ش

ادعي ربج يهديه

حاولي اتغيرين وتسويله مفاجأآآت

----------


## طيف2001

حبيبتي معليج منها شباب اليوم اغلبيتهم جي على بنت البلاد فييج وفيج وفيج . وعلى الغيرجنهم جنه .........ز
ماعليج منه المنهم نفسيتج وشخصيتج خلج واثقه من نفسج .......... وغيري من الروتين كوني جريييييية معاها في لبسج وفي اشياء وايد بامكانج تغيرينها ترى الرياييل ما يعيبهم الشحصيات اللي تهتز من اول كلمة بعدها الحياة جدامج وبتشوفين وبتسمعين ........... والله يكزن بعونج

----------


## ظبيانيه دلوعه

اكسري روتينج 

الله يهديه كيف مب مقتنع فيج 
عيل يوم خطبج من اهلج وين كان اقتناعه

----------


## همس المشأعر

الله يهديه 

مع الايام والسنين بيعرفج زين

----------


## بطة بيضاء

الله يهديه لج يا رب

----------


## gnawe

ربي يهديـه 

.,’

----------


## مكياج نت

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وين باقي القصة
نترياها

----------


## BanTooTa

الله يهديه ان شاء الله .. حبيبتي خلي ثقتج بنفسج كبيرة و ان شاء الله الله يهديه و تكونين ملكه عنده يا رب

----------


## مزاجيه بعنادي

*أقوول حبوبه صبري عليه شووي , بس يا حبيبتي لا تستعيلي على أي خطوه بسوينه , فكري يا حبوبه, بس لا تعوديه أنه وايد يجرحج ويعدم ثقتج بنفسج , ودايما خلج واثقه من نفسج , صارحيه شو اللي ما عايبنه فيج عسب تغيرينه , وخلج حذره على كلام اللي تقطينه حقه ... عادي بالكلمه يمسكها عليج ويعايرج فيه..*

----------


## NoooNooo

الله يهديه ويسخره لج

----------


## غلا شهوب

اللـه يهديـه ويسخـره لـج

----------


## اناناسة

يعني هو ما شافج حبيبتي.؟؟ اوكي جسمج صار فيه ترهل هل هالشئ يسبب  
و دليل قوي على عدم حب الرجل لزوجته؟؟ 
ان هذا هو السبب جان ما شفنا مثلا الزوجه وزنها فوق ال 100 و الزوج 70 و عايشين احلى حياه 
حب في حب

و عموما الحرمه لما تحمل و تولد بيصير بجسمها ترهل او على الاقل
بالبطن و هل كل النساء بيسوون عمليات شد البطن؟؟


ما اعتقد

 
انتي ايلسي و كلميه و شوفي شو السبب 
ان قدرتي تعدلين الوضع عدليه 
و ان ما قدرتي حاولي توصلين معاه لحل مناسب 
انج تحرقين عمرج عشان الحياة الزوجيه و انتوا توكم متزوجين ما اعتقد الحل المناسب 
لان ان عقب يبتوا عيال و هو تم على هالمنوال صعب تتصرفين 

اجلسي معاه او ارسليله ايميل باللي يدور ببالج 
و شوفي شو بيقول 
الله يوفقج حبوبة

----------


## Miss_Patchi

الله يهديه يا رب و يفقج يالغلا و انتي خليج وااااثقة 

موفقه ان شا لله ^^

----------


## ريم خورفكان

حاولي تفهمين منه شو اللي موعجبنه فيج وحاولي تغيرينه.

----------


## بسمه الحياه

انتي اتقولين شهر و شوي ايام 
كيف مو مقتنع فيج شو ها ... الصراحة سوري ع الكلام 
بس ريلج ما عنده سالفة لو أنا مكانج بقوله (( احمد ربك أنا ما خذتنك )) و لا تقول مو مقتنع 
لان هذي خلقة رب العالمين ما عندك راي فيه ....

----------


## الكونتيسه

غناتي شوفي وايد امور تصير في حياتنا ونتسرع في حبها 

انا اعرف انه الموضوع يزعلج ويضايجبج بس صدقيني املي عينه وراح يسكت ان شاء الله

غيري من لوكج اصبغي شعرج . حطي ميك اب خفيف لو ماكنتي تحطين . البسي لبس حلو قصير شوي

الي اقصده من كلامي غيري لوكج 180 درجه..

وعامليه بالحسنى قومي بواجباته .دلعيه . حسسيه انه هو الريال الوحيد الي في الدنيا

في وايد رياييل يوم يشوفون الحرمه حرمه يستحي ع دمه ويردلها احسن عن قبل.

اذا كنتي كارهتنه ماراح تقدرين تسوين هذا كله..


الله يسعدج اختي ويشرح صدرج ..

----------


## samauae

هو من كلامج انه من الأساس ما يباج.. مب سالفة رجيم وجسم!! السالفة أكبر عن جي... يلسي معاه وافهميه... شو الاسباب اللي ما يخليه يقتنع فيج.... يمكن كان حاط عينه على وحدة ثانية... أو يمكن عند ضعف جنسي...(سامحيني عالكلمة) بس لازم ادورين على الأسباب! 
ولازم تغيرين من روتينج اليومي.. وتعرفين هو ينجذب الى اي نوع من النساء.. 
واذا كل هذا ما فاد... فاستشيري واحد من ذوي الاختصاص.. بارك الله فيج!

اتمنى اني فدتج!

----------


## فوز2

اللـــــــــه المستعـــــــان

----------


## Um Elyas

وين صاحبة الموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طمنينا حبوبة

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

ربي يسرلج امورج

----------


## %Om_Khalid%

الله يعينج بس انتي لا تبينين له انج متأثرة من كلامه وسوي رياضة وحافظي على اكلج .. طلعي افكار ابداعات .. كلميه قوليله شو المواصفات اللي تحبها في حرمتك .. قوليله انا بعد مب عايبتني كرشتك اذا كان مكرش مثلا .. طلعي فيه عيب واحد بس عشان تذكرينه انه كل انسان له عيوب

----------


## H&M2009

شبع.....الله يسااااامحه.....

----------


## silent soul

الله يهديه لج ان شاء الله...و يسخره لج..

----------


## اخت بوحميد

الغلا
مدام انه قال هاى الرمسه قولى اذ ماتباني خلاص كل واحد بدربه لانه العرس هب لعبه ولا مسخره؟؟ 
جي قولى له وقولى انا احلي عنك واحلى عن بنات الكون مقتنعه بعمرى ولله الحمد
واذ انت ماتبانى غيرك يموت فيييينى

----------


## ريتاج البلوشي

طنشيه ولا تبينين له انج حاسة فيج نقص او جسمج مترهل اليوم بتسوين رياضة و بتشدينه وباجر بيكون عندج عيال واكيد بترهل الجسم لفترة مستحيل الجسم ما يخترب كل الحريم جي محد يظل على حاله طول العمر يبا المستحيل ريلج ؟

خلج عاااادي اكشخي والبسي اشيا تخفي عيوبج وقعدي جدامه اطالعي تلفزيون او اقري مجلة و لبسيييييه

جنه كرسي بالغرفة عيشي حياتج و هو بيركض وراج 


ادخني واتبخري و ترسي جسمج عطور وروايح خنينة و كل يوم سوي شي يديد تغيير ف شكلج والغرفة و كل مكان


ف بيتكم ولا تفكري الا بسعادتج والاشيا اللي تونسج الريال يحب الحرمة اللي يركض هو وراها مش العكس 


وطبخي له اكل دسم بمعنى الكلمة خليه يكرش عسب ما يعلق عليج

و لا تعطينه اللي يباه منج الا بعدما يبوس ريولج ويعتذرلج عن بياخته


مستقوين علينا لانا نحن نعطيهم ويه بزيادة

----------


## يدووه موزه

الله يهديه
حبوبه اسأليه ليش مب مقتنع؟؟ وين العيب ؟؟ وين المشكله؟؟ وحاولي تتغيرين

----------


## أم الشـيوخ

الله يهديه لج ان شاء الله...و يسخره لج.. يااارب

----------


## نسمه المنصوري

البســـــيه وخليه ينقلع اللي ما يستحي عويهه والسمووحه لاني مقهووره منه

----------


## أم حمـــدان

الله يهديه لج يارب
قولي اللهم استودعك فرجه وبصره وسمعه وبدنه يا خير الحافظين 
اللهم اجعله قرة عين لي واجعلني قرة عين له يارب العالمين ياخالق المودة والالفة يا الله اجعلي سكن له وسكن لي واجعلني له من اغض بصره واحفظ فرجه
الدعاء يصنع المعجزات

----------


## احلى سمراء

الله يعينج

----------


## أم سلامه2006

فديييييتج كوني جريئه وياه واخفيعيوبج عنه والله يهدي كل الرياييل

----------


## وجدان2

نصيحه منيه 

قوليله شو تبانى اسوي وسويله كل لى يبااه تغيري علشااانه حتى لو تسوين المستحيل ع شانه 

هذا ريلج 

ويلسي ادعي وخاااصه فى قيااام الله انه الله يجملج فى عيونه ويسخره لج والله ربج وياااايااج لا تستسلمين وتيلسين تظهرين اسراااركم بره البيت فكري بحياااتج 




الله يوفقج ويسخر ريلج لج ان شالله 


:::::::::::::::::::::::::::

----------


## حرم القيواني

الله يهديه ويسخره لج ياااااااااااااااااااااارب



اكثري من الاستغفار

----------


## شقاوة بريئه

الله يصلح شانكم ان شاءالله وانتوا بعدكم معااريس ما فهمتوا بعض عدل ادعيله بصلاتج عسى الله يهديه لج يا رب

----------


## وردة الدار

يتراوالي في الشهور الاولى للعرس المسؤول عن التجديد الريال لأن هو الي لازم يطلعج ويكشتج ويدلعج مب ميلسنج في البيت ويقولج الحياه وياج روتين

----------


## فديت اماراتي

جمعت لج بعض الادعيةوللخوات المتزوجات.. لو تسوونه برنت عشان يكون في ايدكم ..

أدعية للحفاظ على زوجك وتعزيز الحب والحميمي

اللهم أني أدعوك باسمك الأجل الأعز وأدعوك اللهم باسمك الأحد الصمد وأدعوك اللهم باسمك العظيم الوتر وأدعوك اللهم باسمك الكبير المتعال الذي ملاْ الأركان..

اللهم اني أسألك بنور وجهك الذي ملأ أركان عرشك..واسألك بقدرتك التي قدرت بها علي جميع خلقك..واسألك برحمتك التي وسعت كل شئ.. أن تيسر لي جميع أموري لأنال مرادي... وتوفقني لما تحبه وترضاه..

اللهم يا فارج الهم يا كاشف الغم ياربنا ورب كل شيء ومليكه سبحانك تباركت وتعاليت ...اللهم انى عبدك و ابن عبدك و ابن أمتك ناصيتى بيدك، ماض فى حكمك عدل فى قضائك أسألك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك ، أو أنزلته فى كتابك , أو علمته أحدا من خلقك ، أو استأثرت به فى علم الغيب عندك، أن تجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلبى، و نور بصرى، و جلاء حزنى ،و ذهاب همى..

]اللهم وفق بيني وبين زوجي واجمع بيننا على خير[/COLOR] ..اللهم اجعلني قرة عين لزوجي واجعله قرة عين لي واسعدنا مع بعضنا واجمع بيننا على خير ..

اللهم اجعلني لزوجي كما يحب.. واجعله لي كما احب واجعلنا لك كما تحب وارزقنا الذريه الصالحه كما نحب وكما تحب .. اللهم اهدني واهدي زوجي واجعلنا من اهل بيت صالحين..

اللهم اقر عيني بهداية زوجي وصلاحه وتقواه..اللهم اقر عيني بالذريه الصالحه التي تدخل السعاده الى قلوبنا وارزقنا برها..واكرر الدعاء الى الله باسمائه الحسنى التي تحمل معاني الرحمه والرأفه والود،اللهم اني اسئلك باسمك الحبيب الكافي ان تكفيني كل اموري مع زوجي مما يشوش خاطري ويسهر ناظري ..


اللهم الف بين قلبي وقلبه كما الفت بين قلوب عبادك .. اللهم سخره لي كما سخرت البحر لموسى ..والحمدالله والصلاة على نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .

اللهم زدني قرباً إليك..اللهم زدني قرباً إليك..اللهم زدني قرباً إليك..اللهم اجعلني من الصابرين..اللهم اجعلني من الشاكرين..اللهم اجعلني في عيني صغيرا.. وفي أعين الناس كبيرا...

اللهم اشفي زوجي وعافيه..اللهم واشرح صدره للإيمان..اللهم ارزقه الهداية..اللهم أره الحق حقاً وارزقه اتباعه..وأره الباطل باطلاً وارزقه اجتنابه..اللهم ابعد عنه رفقاء السوء..

اللهم جنبه الفواحش والمعاصي..اللهم اغفر ذنبه وطهر قلبه وحصن فرجه...اللهم سخره لي وسخرني له..اللهم جمله في نظري وجملني في نظره..اللهم لا تفرق بيني وبينه..اللهم احفظه لي يا أرحم الراحمين..يا ذا الجلال والإكرام...اللهم آمين.

]اللهم أجعل بيننا من الموده والرحمة أفضلها ..وأرزقنا الصبر والحلم أكمله ..وأجعلنا على منابر من نور ..وأسعدني معه وبقربه ..في الدنيا وفي جنه السرور ..وأهدنا يالله لما فيه الخير والصلاح ..وارحمنا برحمتك يارحيم ياكريم وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين[/COLOR]

اللهم اجعله ابا لي في الحنان .. واخا لي في الطاعه وحبيبا في الفراش واجعلني له اما في الحنان واختا في الطاعه وحبيبة في الفراش اللهم امين لي ولجميع المسلمين ياكريم ياحي ياقيوم برحمتك نستغيث اللهم اجب دعوتي وحقق لي امنيتي اللهم اهدي زوجي للايمان وثبته عليه.

]اللهم اجعله من عبادك الصالحين..و[/COLOR]الملتزمين بطاعتك واتباع سنة نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم..

][/COLOR]اللهم ابعده عن المعاصي والفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن اللهم اقنع قلبه من الدنيا وحب المال وارزقه بالرزق الحلال اللهم جملني في عينه وجمله في عيني اللهم ...
اللهم جملني في عينه وجمله في عيني اللهم اجعله لي كما احب واجعلني له كما يحب واجعلنا لك كما تحب

يارب تسخر لي زوجي وتحنن قلبه علي،يارب تضع لي في قلبه مواضع الرحمة والمودة والالفة من عندك،اللهم جملني في عين زوجي وحبني الى قلبه واجعلني الزوجة الوحيده له وارزقني ذرية صالحة منه اللهم دعوناك فاستجب لنا كما وعدتنا،اللهم اجعلني نورا ... فاستجب لنا كما وعدتنا،اللهم اجعلني نورا بين عيني زوجي..

اللهم ارزقني حبه وارزقه حبي وارزقنا حب وجهك الكريم وطاعتك.اللهم اجعلني نورا بين عينيه.اللهم اعصم جعلني نورا بين عينيه.

اللهم اعصم قلبه عن المعاصي.اللهم اجمع بيني وبين زوجي في جنانك...واجعلني زوجته ورفيقته في هذه الدنيا الفانية والجنة الخالدة

اللهم أصلح بينى وبين زوجى وأجمع نا فى خير وعلى خير،واللهم أهدنى لزوجى وأهدى زوجى لى واهد نا إليك يا أرحم الراحمين اللهم بارك لنا في ذريتنا ..كما باركت لابراهيم عليه السلام في ذريته وصبر زوجي علي ...وصبرني عليه...واجعله بردا وسلاما علي كما جعلت النار بردا.... وسلاما على ابراهيم عليه السلام وانزع الشيطان مما بيننا..

يارب يا حي يا قيوم..أسألك بكل اسم سميت به نفسك..أو أنزلته في كتابك..أو علمته أحداً من خلقك..أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك..أن تعطي زوجي من خيرك أكثر مما يرجو..وتسخر له ملائكةً من عندك وجنوداً في الأرض..

اللهم عظمني في قلب زوجي..واجعلني ماء عينه ودم قلبه ودفئ حياته..واسعدني ولا تشقيني معه..يا أرحم الراحمين

اللهم كما آمنت نبيك محمد في غار حراء..وطمست أعين أعدائه..آمن زوجي في نهاره وليله..واطمس كل سوء عنه..

]اللهم انك تعلم ما في قلبي ونقاء سريرتي..فنقي حياتي مع زوجي من كل كدر وسوء يا أرحم الراحمين ..واجمعني به في فردوسك الأعلى..يا ذا الجلال والإكرام[/COLOR]

اللهم أرزق زوجي مع كل خفقة قلب وطرفة عين فرجاً..ومخرجاً..وعفو اً..وأمناً ..وإيماناً يا رب العالمين

اللهم اجعله لي كما احب واجعلني له كما يحب واجعلنالك كما تحب ربنا وترضى اللهم اجعلنا قرة عين لبعض يارب العالمين.واللهم اقسم له من خشيتك ماتحول به بينه وبين معصيتك ومن طاعتك ماتبلغه به جنتك .اللهم اصلحه وثبته على الأيمان..

اللهم اصلح زوجي.. اللهم ..وثبته على الأيمان اللهم اجعله رجلاً مؤمن صادقاً صدوقاً جواد كريما،، اللهم وزده حباً لي وصراحة معي تعلقاً بي ،اللهم مد بعمره على زود عمل صالح.

اللهم اصلح زوجي ......وثبته على الايمان اللهم واجعله رجلا مؤمنا صادقا صدوقا كريما جوادا اللهم وزده حبا لي وصراحة معي وتعلقا بي وتفاهما معي اللهم اجعلني درة بين عينيه لذه بين شفتيه جمرة بين فخذ يه اللهـــــم وأطل في عمره عى طاعتك

اللهم الف ما بين قلبي وقلب زوجي على الايمان والتقوى اللهم اغفر لي ولكافة المسلمات هنا واعف عنا وارحمنا واكتبنا مع الصالحين الاخيار اللهم يا مسخر القوي للضعيف ومسخر الشياطين والجن والريح لنبينا سليمان ومسخر الطير والحديد لنبينا داود ومسخر النار لنبينا ابراهيم ..

اللهم سخر لي زوجي بحولك وقوتك وعزتك وقدرتك انت القادرعلى ذلك وحدك لا شريك لك اللهم يا حنان يا منان يا ذا الجلال والاكرام يا بديع السماوات والارض يا حي يا قيوم

اللهم حنن قلبه علي اللهم بحولك وقوتك تضع مودتي في قلبه انت ولي ذلك والقادر عليه برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين اللهم الف بين قلوبنا واصلح ذات بيننا اللهم اني اشكوا اليك ضعف قوتي وقلت حيلتي..

اللهم اني لا حول ولا قوة لي الا بك يا رب العالمين اللهم ارحم ضعفي يا خير الراحمين اللهم اعطني على الضعف قوه وسخر لي من اقوى مني يارب العالمين اللهم يا مؤلف القلوب الف بين قلبي وقلب زوجي على محبتك وطاعتك برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

اللهم انت الحمد الحنان المنان بديع السموات والارض انت الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد اسألك باسمك الاعظم ان تهديني وتهدي زوجى وابنائي وتجعلنا من عبادك الصالحين المتقين المفلحين وان تحسن خاتمتنا وتضلنا تحت ضل عرشك يوم لاضل الا ضلك اللهم لا تجعل لزوجي حضآ في النسا ء مع غيري يا حي يا قيوم اللهم ارزقني وده وحبه وارزقه ودي وحبي ...

اللهم اجعل زوجي حبيبا حليما كريما هيناً لينًا معي اللهم اجعلني عونا لزوجي على طاعتك واجعله عونا لي اللهم يا مؤلف القلوب الف بين قلبى وقلب زوجى برحمتك يارحم الراحمين اللهم الن قلب زوجى وسخره لى يارب.


ولتجنب الغضب:

[center]اللهم البسنى حله من حلل صفوك عند لقاء عبدك الجبار اللهم اجعل غضب زوجى على بردا وسلاما كم جعلت النار بردا وسلاما على سيدنا ابراهيم اللهم حببني الى قلبه وجملني قي عينه واستر عيوبي عنه واستر عيوبه عني وألف بين قلوبنا واجمعنا في الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة اللهم أرزقني بره وأرزقه بري اللهم باعد بينه وبين رفقاء السوء كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب فأنهم فأنهم لايعجزونك ولا تصلط علينا من لا يرحمنا ولا يخاف منك يا الله يا الله يا أحد يا صمد يا رب يا غفور يا شكور برحمتك أغثني...

يا من هو لا إله إلا الله بسم الله مجريه ا ومرسيها إن ربي لغفورٍ رحيم... وصلى الله على خير الخلق محمدٌ وأله وأصحابه أجمعين... برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين اللهم تقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال والدعاء انك سميع مجيب.. اللهم صلي وسلم على نبيك محمد صلى ... على نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وأصحابه تسليما كثيراما في حاله غضب الزوج:

]اللهم اجعل خيره بين يده وشره تحت قدميه..اللهم اجعل غضبه بردا وسلام[/COLOR]ا علي كما جعلت النار بردا وسلاما على ابراهيم

* اللهم ياولي نعمتي وياملاذي عند كربتي اجعل شدته وقوته بردآ وسلامآ كما جعلت النار بردآ وسلام على ابراهيم ...

* اللهم اني اسئلك باسمك العظيم ورضوانك الاكبر ان تكفيني كل اموري مع زوجي وسخره لي ..

* اللهم اجعل له شغلآ فيما يليه وعجزآ عما ينويه ..

وفي حاله كثرة المشاكل شغلي سورة البقره يوميا واحيانا اكثر من مره في اليوم..سبحان الله تطرد الشيطان وتهدئ النفوس وتشرح البيت وتوسع الرزق

----------


## غبووش

الله يفررج همج عاجلا غير اجل ياارب

----------


## الحب أنت

الله يهديه , ويسعدكمـ ..

..

----------


## هدوء ورزانه

والله الرياييل بطرانين من زينهم عاد

حبيبتي خلج واثقه من عمرج وبجمالج لو شو قالج .. محد كامل غيره الله سبحانه ..

وبعدين الزواج مب لعبه توكم معرسين ويقول كل واحد منا بدرب ليش يبهدل بنت الناس وياه ؟..

المهم ختيه انا من رايي تسيرين نادي تشدين جسمج فيه وكل يوم غيري ستايلج مره لبس الرقص المصري ومره لبس ساتر ومره لا والالوان جددي فيها وتسريحة شعرج كل يوم غير .. ولا تتريين مدح بيني له انج تكشخين لعمرج .. 

والله يهديه ويصلح باله ..

----------


## غلا شهوب

الله يهديه كل الرياييل

----------


## ظبي العدامه

الله يهديه يارب حاولي تغيرين في عمرج اصبغي شعرج ورتبيه ولبس اشياء حلوه ومغريه من هالسوالف

----------


## ريانة_العود

حاولي انج تسوين لج وله برنامج كل يوم مثل مره انتي وياه تطبخين ولا تروحون تتمشون في مكان وانتي وياه اشتركو في نادي لو ما في مكان كل اسبوع روحو باتو في فندق يا في بوظبي ولا دبي ولا اي مكان واحجزي عن طريق الشركات السياحيه لانه ارخص وسيرو زورو الاماكن السياحيه اللي فالدوله بس هاي الاشياء خليها كل ويكند 
وحاولي تسوين له حركات الرومنسيه مثلا تحطينله في جيبه ورقه مكتوب عليها احبك ولا داخل السياره ورده معاها رساله منج ومن هالحركات والله يهديه وانتي بعد حاولي تغيرين كل يوم باستايل مثلا اليوم بجنز واليوم اللي عقبه برمود ومره شورت ومره تنوره واقري فالنت عن الثاقفه الجنسيه والحركات وغيري عسب مب بس يحبج عسب يعشقج والله يهنيج

----------


## احلى منكن

الله يسخرة لج اقنعيه انه ما فيج شي بالعكس انتي حلوة ,, ومقتنعه في نفسج ,, يمكن هو هب مقتنع في نفسه وخايف اتقوليله اياها وقال بشككها ف عمرها,, استهدوا بالله وانتو بعدكم معاريس ,, ولاتنسين الاالدعا الله يوفقج

----------


## عَسَلْ

لآ حول ولآ قوة آلآ بآلله ! 

كلآمه قآسي ربي يهديهْ . . 
ويجمـ3 بينكم بكل خيير يآرب . . يوفقكمْ . . 

لآ تكونينْ ضـ3ــيفه جدآمهَ .. 
لآزم تكونين وآثقهَ . .

----------


## مرااااايم

مب مهم هو يقتنع .. المهم خلج وااثقه في عمرج وبينيله هالشي 
شووفي نفسج عليه شوي .. وقوليله عييل ليش ما خذني داام جي !! محد ظربك على يدك
الدنيا مب فوضى تلعب ببنات الناس .. وع سالفه نكد وما نكد .. قوليله ترى ما يهمني ما تبيني روح قول لهلك وانا الف وااحد يتمناني ..
خلييييج واثقه من نفسج وخليه يحس هالشي ..

----------


## نبض الصحاري

بلاهم الرياييل مايعيبهم العيب ولا الصيام فرجب
الله يهديه

----------


## غرنوقـ ـ ـ ـة

هذا ريلج شكله ما كان يبى يعرس

وياهل

والا وين تحصلين ريال يقول هالرمسه حق حرمته @[email protected]

خذيه على قد عقله حبيبتي
وحاولي قد ما تقدرين تهتمين فيه وبنفسج

وربي يوفقج

----------


## دبي1212

يا سلااااااااااام


يتحرا بنات الناس لعببببببببه

وتوه يتذكرررررر قولي مب مشكله نعيش بنكد يتحرا بيتخلص بهالسهوله قوليله انا عجبدك لين ما تمووت >_<

قاهرني خاطري اعطيه طرااااااااااق عويها 

اوووف الله يصلح مبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينكم يااارب و يسعدج 

وان شاء الله الاخوات يفيدونج

----------


## محد يهمني

حاولي انج تهتمين بجسمج اكثر لان الريال اكثر شي يشده الجسم في كريمات مال الترهل فالصيدليات روحي خذيلج ولو عندج شهاز مشي امشي عليه كل يوم ساعه وايد يشد الجسم 
الله يوفقج ويجعلج ملاك فعيون ريلج

----------


## A+k

حلاص ودريه هو الخسران

----------


## اااام حميد

الله يعينج

----------


## lily123

الله يهديه لج ان شاء الله...و يسخره لج..

----------


## مزاجيه بعنادي

الله المستعان .. الشباب اليوم يتنقون ويختاروون عبالهم لعبه .. الله يعينج معاج ... بالتوفيق إن شاء الله.,

----------


## Hno0odah

بسم الله الرحم الرحيم توكم امعرسين 
اشعرفه فيج 
بعده 
غيري من روتينج 
ولا اتبنيله بانج انت جسمج اخترب ولا اي شيء 
وحاولي اتسوليه حركات اغراء

----------


## جنة أمل

ياخذون بنات الناس وبعدين يقولون مب مقتنعين فيهن، بنات الناس مب لعبه والا جهاز للتجربه. واللي ما له رغبة في الإستقرار لا يتزوج بنات الناس ويبهدلهن. ويوم هو مب قد الزواج المفروض حتى خطبه ما يخطب. ومافي حد خالي من العيوب.

----------


## MaRyOoOoM

الله يعينج ياااارب..

ويسخرلج ريلج..

----------


## اناناسة

> ياخذون بنات الناس وبعدين يقولون مب مقتنعين فيهن، بنات الناس مب لعبه والا جهاز للتجربه. واللي ما له رغبة في الإستقرار لا يتزوج بنات الناس ويبهدلهن. ويوم هو مب قد الزواج المفروض حتى خطبه ما يخطب. ومافي حد خالي من العيوب.


 
معاج بكل كلمه قلتيها بنات الناس مب لعبه والله

يتزوجون و عقب يقولون مب مقتنعين فيهم

يتزوجون و عقب يحاولن يجلبونها فوق تحت و يغيرونها

والله حاله


حبيبتي الرووتين انتي تحسين به او هو ؟؟؟

----------


## نونه الحبوبه

الروتين اكيد يملل حتى الطوف فمابالج بالانسان لازم التجديد وشي ثاني ها ترهل رجيم عيل بعد الولاده شو بيقول اقولج حبيبتي اتدلعي وسوي اللي تبين واتكشخي وخلج رزينه وحنونه واكسبي اهله ولاتلبسين شي يطلع عيوب جسمج طهري الشي الحلو وبعدين لاتحسسينه انه وايد زين ووسيم انت بعد حسسيه انه مب ع مزاجج بس باسلوب لبق يعني حاولي اتقولين له غير لون ساعتك نعالك مب حلو يباله تنسيق وها الاشياء حسسيه انج اتكملينه وانه بدونج مايعرف يتصرف يعني علميه السنع علميه كيف يبر اهله الزيارات للارحام يعني دوم كوني سباقه بالسنع والاصول بتكبرين بعين اهله وبعدين هم بيكبرونج بعينه

----------


## اناستازيا

عادي انا وزوجي كنا اول سنه في مشاكل وكل واحد مابقول يكره بس مافي حب قوووي
والحين 7سنوات صرنا احلى حبااايب 

قوليله يصبر سنه عليج وتحملي اي شئ منه ولاتيبيين عيال منه الين مايحبج 
واثبتي انج احلى زوجه

----------


## حنان الهاجري

يالله الله يعينج صدق وايد جارح كلامه خصوصا انكم بعدكم فشهر العسل وما لحق يفهمج ويعرف اطباعج عشان يحكم عليج 
انتي طنشيه وقوليله اللي ما يبانا ما نباه 
حسسيه انج ما تركضين وراه عشان اذا ترجيتيه يخلبج على ذمته وقلتيله بحاول اغير من ستايلي وجسمي عشانك بيعرف انج مب واثقه من نفسج وانج ما تبين تفارفينه 
انتي طنشيه وتكشخي بزبادة وسوي رياضه بدون لا يشوفج واستعبني بالاغراءات من لبس وميك اب وشعر وحركات 
والله بهديه ويصلح حاله يا رب

----------


## أم فلونه

يمكن في سبب خفي غير سالفه انه مب مقتنع فيج حاولي تتاكدين وقولي له كن صريح معي 

وقولي له عطني مجال تعرفني عدل واعرفك عدل وعقبها قرر بتم معي او لا

سايسي اختي واصبري عليه واهتمي بنفسج ودلعي 

حاولي والله يعينج

----------


## قطوة نوره

وااااااايه الله بستر 


قوليله انته بكبرك مترهل والله لو انتي الي قايله له انه مب عاجبنج شوفي شو بيسوي 


اهتمي بنفسج والعبي رياضه جسمج بيتعدل

----------


## ..V!P..

شهر ويبا يطلق!!!!!!!!!!
الله يعينج غناتي ويسخره لج^^

----------


## وردة ساطعه

> ياخذون بنات الناس وبعدين يقولون مب مقتنعين فيهن، بنات الناس مب لعبه والا جهاز للتجربه. واللي ما له رغبة في الإستقرار لا يتزوج بنات الناس ويبهدلهن. ويوم هو مب قد الزواج المفروض حتى خطبه ما يخطب. ومافي حد خالي من العيوب.

----------


## أكسر الخاطر

الزواج مو غصب

والنفسيه وايد مهمه

اذا انج ماعيبتيه تراه له حق بعد 

مب غصب تجبرونه في البنت

اذا وده يطلق يطلق بالمعروف

اما يتم جيه وياها لين يدمر نفسيتها حرام 

عيل في حد يقول هالكلام من البدايه

بعد لو يايبه درزن عيال وعقب تكلم بنقول 

بس من أولها ..............

----------


## Mrs. UAE

خلج واثقة من نفسج... شو يعني شوية ترهلات ... دووم امدحي نفسج وبيني ثقتج بنفسج بطريقة مب مباشرة
مثلا يوم تردين من اي عزيمة او عرس او اي مناسبة قولي سالوني البنات كيف جيه جسمج تغير استوى خبااال
لو مب حقة اتصلي بربيعتج وهو يالس قولي هالرمسة،،، اونج مب قاصدة تسمعينة،،
نصيحة وعمرج لا ترمسين عن عيوبج جدام ريلج انا تعلمت هالشي من خواتي، يعني مثلا انا عقب الولادة استوت لي كرشة و لين الحين بس عمري ما تكلمت عنها جدامة بالعكس اقول الحمدلله جسمي ماخترب بعد الولادة شرات الحريم، واحاول البس اشيا تخفي عيوب الجسم، وبيني وبينج من بين السوالف مرات ظهري عيوبة (اكيد فيه عيوب محد في هالدنيا كامل) من دون ما تبينين انج قاصدة هالاسلوب بعد جربته
اهم شي لا تخلينة يهز ثقتج بنفسج ،،، دوم حسسيه انج كاملة ومب قاصرنج شي

----------


## فروله2020

حشااا عنبووه كيف مب مقتنع فيج عيل كيف ايام الملجه يووم اتكلمينه.... جان قتيله مافي انسان مب كامل كل انسان له عيوب...واااي واااي من كلامه انا ما بتحمل الصرااحه ..

----------


## RNEN

الغلا اصبري عليه
وحاولي هالفتره انج تكشخيله واااايد ويويله رياضة وتمارين شد لا ياس مع الحياه شوفي شمس قبل وبعد وحاولي تشجعين وتهتمي بجسمج والله يحبب قلب زوجج لج

----------


## سلامه )

اسمحيلي لو ريلي يقولي جي بقوله سير ول جي شو يشوف عمره يوسف عليه السلام ....!!!!

عجب رياييل هالزمان و خرابيطهم قويه ....

يا امايه دامه غلط عليج جي و أنتوا بعدكم معاريس عيل تحملي الزود منه و لا أوقفي في ويه .... شو من متى الحريم لعبه ... قال مب مقتنع ... بالناقص ...

و أنتي حره الغلا هاي حياتج و أنا مجرد حطيت نفسي مكانج و رمست

----------

